# Sweet Cars and Trucks



## Campgottagopee

Part I was fun so lets give Part II go:

Ken Block drifts the new Ford Mustang Mach-E. The car is amazing but I have a hard time accepting the sound/noise it makes, it would be cooler if it had that V8 rumble,


----------



## jasonwx

Camp the ICE had a good run...It's time to embrace the future.. IMO the future is going to be rad!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Camp the ICE had a good run...It's time to embrace the future.. IMO the future is going to be rad!!!



I know, I know, I know. I agree that the future cars will be amazing, but that sound!!!! LOL Sounds like someone stepping on a cats tail.


----------



## Peter Minde

> Camp the ICE had a good run...It's time to embrace the future.. IMO the future is going to be rad!!!


 The future may be rad, but I'm a sucker for the ICE. Meanwhile, I saw this bad boy in Morristown on Saturday afternoon:

I think it's 488. So new it still has a temporary registration.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## Green light

My 74


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Green light said:


> My 74



Envious. Love the TR6. Yours is mint.


----------



## Green light

Not mint by a long shot. Needs an interior. Very solid body and frame.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice car. I'm a Triumph fan myself. I had a TR7 and would love to stumble on a TR8. All of those British cars are fun.


----------



## Green light

Thanks guys


----------



## Warp daddy

Was gassing up yesterday and saw an original equipment 1961 Studebaker Hawk , was in pristine shape . The woman who owned it, said she was born that year ?


----------



## Peter Minde

Saw this bad boy on the Parkway southbound on Saturday. Late model Viper. Sadly, too much traffic for him to get on it. Vanity tag: "Assassin."


----------



## Green light

Got a bug up my ass and sold the TR6 last week.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Green light said:


> Got a bug up my ass and sold the TR6 last week.



What you gonna get now?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Saw this bad boy on the Parkway southbound on Saturday. Late model Viper. Sadly, too much traffic for him to get on it. Vanity tag: "Assassin."
> 
> View attachment 4683



MOPAR


----------



## Green light

Using part of the proceeds to purchase a pellet stove for the lower level of the house.


----------



## Peter Minde

From the taillights, I'm guessing that's a 427. And please, please tell me that's a female driving, and not some dude with a man bun.



Adirondack John said:


> View attachment 2096


----------



## Campgottagopee

Green light said:


> Using part of the proceeds to purchase a pellet stove for the lower level of the house.



Gotcha

They're nice, I've had one for 5 years now and have zero regrets. If you aren't familiar with them I can tell you that the quality of pellet makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Green light

Not too familiar, just going to start looking around tomorrow


----------



## wonderpony

This beauty from 1986 graces my driveway. I am allowed to look at it.



Here it is next to my Fit.


----------



## Peter Minde

wonderpony said:


> This beauty from 1986 graces my driveway. I am allowed to look at it.View attachment 4685
> 
> Here it is next to my Fit.
> View attachment 4686


That is a fine truck.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> This beauty from 1986 graces my driveway. I am allowed to look at it.View attachment 4685
> 
> Here it is next to my Fit.
> View attachment 4686


Sweet truck!


----------



## wonderpony

My son found it in Michigan and had it shipped to NY. It had 68K miles on it when he bought it. The interior is mint. I wish that I could find the sales pictures to share with you. It is gorgeous! Therefore, I just look at it. I would feel horrible if something happened to it on my watch! (Plus, it is actually kind of hard to get into. I am 5'5", and am used to using a mounting block to get on my horse. I need a stepladder to get into this!  )


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Peter Minde said:


> From the taillights, I'm guessing that's a 427. And please, please tell me that's a female driving, and not some dude with a man bun.


A pretty woman in a 427 indeed! A bit older than I but pretty!


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I followed Jack Griffith's 427 around a parkway ramp in Hicksville back in the day. The thing jumped up and took off like a rocketship when he got into the throttle. That was before he got into TVRs.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Green light said:


> My 74


When I was in college I had a girlfriend who had a TR4. Her brother had taken out all the carpets, door panels, rubber parts and sound deadening. I think he was trying to make a race car out of it. Driving it sounded like a shaking a coffee can full of nuts and bolts, but it was cool.

mm


----------



## Peter Minde

Milo Maltbie said:


> I followed Jack Griffith's 427 around a parkway ramp in Hicksville back in the day. The thing jumped up and took off like a rocketship when he got into the throttle. That was before he got into TVRs.
> 
> mm



I read some magazine article somewhere about a dentist shopping for a Cobra back in the day. He wanted to buy a 427. The sales rep goes, "They're a bit of a handful." They went out on a test drive, and the car scared the crap outta the dentist. Dentist says, "Maybe I should try a 289 instead." Salesman says, "That WAS a 289."


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> I read some magazine article somewhere about a dentist shopping for a Cobra back in the day. He wanted to buy a 427. The sales rep goes, "They're a bit of a handful." They went out on a test drive, and the car scared the crap outta the dentist. Dentist says, "Maybe I should try a 289 instead." Salesman says, "That WAS a 289."


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The 289 was actually a more successful race car than the 427, but they figured out that the limiting factor was aerodynamics, not power. The Daytona coupes were 289s. They definitely disproved Ferrari's opinion that aerodynamics were for people who can't make horsepower.
One thing I remember about following that 427 was that my 58 Biscayne easily kept up with it right around the exit ramp, but when he got it pointed in a straight line, it was the fastest thing I ever saw on the street.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Whoa! 58 Biscayne, now that's a whole lotta metal moving down the road. That's back when cars/trucks were built to last. Heck, still see them in the woods all over the place.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Campgottagopee said:


> Whoa! 58 Biscayne,... That's back when cars/trucks were built to last.


Not quite. That car was so rusty the jack fell out of the trunk, and water hit the dashboard if you drove trough a puddle. My brother's 1960 Bel Air lost a shock absorber to rust. That car was less than 10 years old. OTOH the 2009 Accord we traded last year looked like new and was dead reliable.
Still, I'd like to get a car with more cylinder and fewer computers.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Just your everyday four door sedan rocket ship.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Over the weekend I went to our local truck pull. It's loud and full of massive HP and torque. It's was a blast! Here's a vid I found from a few years ago, this guy pulled this year too.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Over the weekend I went to our local truck pull. It's loud and full of massive HP and torque. It's was a blast! Here's a vid I found from a few years ago, this guy pulled this year too.



Truck pulls... my secret vice. At the NJ State Fair a few years ago, there was a tractor pull featuring stock vintage tractors. Now that was cool.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Truck pulls... my secret vice. At the NJ State Fair a few years ago, there was a tractor pull featuring stock vintage tractors. Now that was cool.



Yep, same at this one. They had tractors ranging from early 1900's to 2000's.

An interesting side note ( at least to me --lol) as we were watching the stock tractors this 1920's Farmall went chugging down through. Right then my buddy looks at me and tells me that IS the tractor I used to rake hay with in this very same field. I thought that was cool. It's since been restored, looks brand new, one cool tractor. The early Johnny Pops were equally as cool. Love the sound of those things.


----------



## Harvey

Not sure what exactly this is, something from the 60s rari. The idle on it was almost comical. 

Anyone ID it?


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Not sure what exactly this is, something from the 60s rari. The idle on it was almost comical.
> 
> Anyone ID it?
> 
> View attachment 5790


Ferrari 330 gtc ?


----------



## jasonwx

Drove this yesterday. 2017 Camaro SS...
Reworked motor, custom blower and host of other goodies...
Just a tick under 700 hp at the wheels..
I have driven my fair share of fast cars..Nothing compares to this, it was scary!!!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Drove this yesterday. 2017 Camaro SS...
> Reworked motor, custom blower and host of other goodies...
> Just a tick under 700 hp at the wheels..
> I have driven my fair share of fast cars..Nothing compares to this, it was scary!!!!!
> View attachment 6035View attachment 6037


Fuck Yea Boiiiiiii


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Not sure what exactly this is, something from the 60s rari. The idle on it was almost comical.
> 
> Anyone ID it?
> 
> View attachment 5790



According to google it's a 275 BTG


----------



## Campgottagopee

Here ya go ---- only 25/year will be made

I'd say if a person has the cash and can find one it will have a ROI









						Carbon-fiber Shelby GT500 Mustang concept now for sale starting at nearly $300K
					

The carbon fiber Shelby concept car that brought the 1967 GT500 into the future is now becoming a reality for 25 people to own



					www.detroitnews.com


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Campgottagopee said:


> Here ya go ---- only 25/year will be made
> 
> I'd say if a person has the cash and can find one it will have a ROI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon-fiber Shelby GT500 Mustang concept now for sale starting at nearly $300K
> 
> 
> The carbon fiber Shelby concept car that brought the 1967 GT500 into the future is now becoming a reality for 25 people to own
> 
> 
> 
> www.detroitnews.com


I don't understand a car that's too expensive to drive and can't be used in competition. Cars are not a good investment. Prices predictably peak when middle school boys grow up, pay off their mortgages and get enough money to buy the cars they wanted back in the day. That happened to Model Ts, MG-TCs, 50s Chevies and now it's happening to muscle cars. Mustangs may be peaking now, but that's just the beginning of a long soft market. They were never anything except hot rod Falcons anyway. Bugatti replicas are a lot more interesting than carbon fiber mass market cars.

mm


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Here ya go ---- only 25/year will be made
> 
> I'd say if a person has the cash and can find one it will have a ROI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon-fiber Shelby GT500 Mustang concept now for sale starting at nearly $300K
> 
> 
> The carbon fiber Shelby concept car that brought the 1967 GT500 into the future is now becoming a reality for 25 people to own
> 
> 
> 
> www.detroitnews.com



Painful to read the misspellings in that article. There's always space in my garage for a car that cost 2x more than my house though.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> I don't understand a car that's too expensive to drive and can't be used in competition. Cars are not a good investment. Prices predictably peak when middle school boys grow up, pay off their mortgages and get enough money to buy the cars they wanted back in the day. That happened to Model Ts, MG-TCs, 50s Chevies and now it's happening to muscle cars. Mustangs may be peaking now, but that's just the beginning of a long soft market. They were never anything except hot rod Falcons anyway. Bugatti replicas are a lot more interesting than carbon fiber mass market cars.
> 
> mm



The real deal car collectors will be all over this thing. Again, with only 25 being built/yr the hard thing will be finding one available to buy. If you find one, it won't be $298,000 either. They'll go for mid 300's easy.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Here's some data on the 1968 500KR: https://www.conceptcarz.com/valuation/11426/Ford-Mustang-GT500-KR.aspx
Peaked a little in 2007, when the middle school kids who saw Bullitt were in their 50s. Flat after that. You see the same pattern with all the mass market cars. Low interest rates support prices, but otherwise it's not much of an investment.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> Cars are not a good investment.



I'd say that depends on who you might talk to


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Campgottagopee said:


> I'd say that depends on who you might talk to


It doesn't depend on that at all, unless you're talking to an actual buyer. Not all investment advice is good advice. Buy and hold is a loser strategy if you have maintence/insurance/storage cost. FWIW a guy in town here has had a Vega on his driveway for at least 20 years. I wonder what he's waiting for.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> It doesn't depend on that at all, unless you're talking to an actual buyer. Not all investment advice is good advice. Buy and hold is a loser strategy if you have maintence/insurance/storage cost. FWIW a guy in town here has had a Vega on his driveway for at least 20 years. I wonder what he's waiting for.
> 
> mm



Alright then

Obviously you know way more about it than me.

Continue being grumpy


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I've been grumpy for at least 6 months. Maybe 600 months.
Did you ever make any money holding on to a car, or do you try to move tham as fast as possible?

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

The car market is the same as the stock market, so yes. However, the best money is the first money. Seasonal adjustments is where a savvy buyer can buy/hold/ cash-in.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Wait what? The car market is the same as the stock market? Do you have options and collars and short selling and high frequency program trading? I never knew there was all that for cars.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Never mind

Good talk


----------



## Peter Minde

I think it depends on the vehicle. I'd posit that most automobiles, my Jetta for example are durable goods. I am not up on the fine points of car collecting, but when you get to this limited production stuff, like the carbon fiber mustang, it's a different story.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> I think it depends on the vehicle. I'd posit that most automobiles, my Jetta for example are durable goods. I am not up on the fine points of car collecting, but when you get to this limited production stuff, like the carbon fiber mustang, it's a different story.



Very true

I've only known one true car collector. He was an odd duck, not liked by too many people, but for some reason he always liked me 

After he passed Barrett - Jackson bought his entire collection for a little over 10 million. Knowing him I bet he was mad as hell that his family sold it. 

As an example --- some people are happy as hell if they can one 1 Superbird, he had 3.


----------



## Tjf1967

I know a guy that fixed up primarily old Massey-Ferguson tractors. He has a metal shed 300 foot by 70 full of them..and his shop was storing the overflow All he restored to like new condition, himself by hand including the mechanical parts Many other ones mixed in to. Mean mean mean. 
Another guy took me out to his metal shed. He must have had 25 thunderbirds from the 50's in it, he told me the number but I forget. Also one of the late model ones that went back into production. 
I would say they are an investment. Just like fine art. 
For the record a collar is an options strategy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

That's cool. The neat thing about collecting is there's no rule book to follow. If you think something is worth X great, you'll never know until you go to sell it. Then you'll find out if your roll of the dice was good or not.

I'm somewhat of a Browning shotgun collector. To me it's money in the bank. Won't know until I go and off some of them.


----------



## Tjf1967

I don't think either of the guys we know were looking at them as an investment when they were in the middle of collecting them. At some point they realized what they were creating but making money on them was not the primary reason for doing it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> I don't think either of the guys we know were looking at them as an investment when they were in the middle of collecting them. At some point they realized what they were creating but making money on them was not the primary reason for doing it.



For sure. I think it just happens.

I know for me I wanted something I could turn to cash quick so that's why I went with shotguns. Who knows, most likely I'll never sell them and they'll end up in some garage sale somewhere.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> Another guy took me out to his metal shed. He must have had 25 thunderbirds from the 50's in it, he told me the number but I forget. Also one of the late model ones that went back into production.
> I would say they are an investment. Just like fine art.


Here's some data on 55 Thunderbirds: https://www.conceptcarz.com/valuation/1610/ford-thunderbird.aspx
Flat for 20 years. What's the ROI after you deduct insurance, maintenance and auction costs?

mm


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> Here's some data on 55 Thunderbirds: https://www.conceptcarz.com/valuation/1610/ford-thunderbird.aspx
> Flat for 20 years. What's the ROI after you deduct insurance, maintenance and auction costs?
> 
> mm


So does that mean gold is not and investment either?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> So does that mean gold is not and investment either?


Really? You're gonna compare cars to gold?
When the last baby boomer dies, your 1955 Thinderbird will be worthless (along with your baseball cards and Beatles records), but gold will still have value. Follow my advice and your chidren will say nice things about you at your funeral.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

MM has an incredible crystal ball


----------



## Tjf1967

I think we were defining what an investment not comparing the two.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Campgottagopee

Too funny

Last night my neighbor and I were talking about the Cordoba --- They came with a big v8


----------



## Harvey

Also funny to me, if you look at the end of that commercial they call it "the small Chrysler." The definition of small has certainly changed, unless you take it to mean "uncomfortable back seat."

Sorry I put this in your sweet car thread, just wasn't sure it made sense to have a crappy car thread or if it was funny enough to go in my LOL thread.

?‍♂️


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Also funny to me, if you look at the end of that commercial they call it "the small Chrysler." The definition of small has certainly changed, unless you take it to mean "uncomfortable back seat."
> 
> Sorry I put this in your sweet car thread, just wasn't sure it made sense to have a crappy car thread or if it was funny enough to go in my LOL thread.
> 
> ?‍♂️



Nothing crappy about Mopar ?

Now I'm really laughing because the reason we started talking about them is how his dad bought it because it was small !!!!


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> So does that mean gold is not and investment either?



Not a good one IMO, if you are a long term investor.


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> Amen. A little thread drift never hurt anybody right?



Speaking of thread drift....


----------



## Brownski

Nice
I got clickbaited into an article the other day that said the Subaru WRX is the most ticketed car in the US


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> Nice
> I got clickbaited into an article the other day that said the Subaru WRX is the most ticketed car in the US



I wouldn't be surprised. Ain't no such thing as a gently driven WRX in the used car market.


----------



## JTG

To this day my son is disappointed in me that I didn’t pull the trigger on the Nissan 240 SX I looked at in 1990. The 240 is one of the best drift cars ever made.


----------



## Brownski

JTG said:


> To this day my son is disappointed in me that I didn’t pull the trigger on the Nissan 240 SX I looked at in 1990. The 240 is one of the best drift cars ever made.


I’m disappointed In you too, bro. And I’m still kind of pissed at my dad for selling his chevelle convertible in 76 when we moved from Oneonta to Goshen. I was in kindergarten but I already knew that was a bonehead move.


----------



## JTG

Brownski said:


> I’m disappointed In you too, bro.


Hey, when I tell you what I bought instead your first instinct will be to have more disappointment....but you’d be wrong!

I got a 1990 Chrysler Lebanon coupe!

Now, if you all are done laughing....

The 1990 LeBaron Couple with the Mitsubishi 3.0L v-6 mated to a 5 speed manual produced more torque and horsepower than the 2.4L four banger in the 240. The two cars shared the same ground clearance and height, and the weight difference was 30 pounds. The LeBaron was 2 inches wider with a longer wheel base, so it was more stable with a better ride. The 0-6 and quarter mile times were better for the LeBaron as well.

Given my preference for 6 cylinder engines and a desire to buy American (mine was assembled in the USA, not Mexico!)....I took the more powerful, faster, better handling car. Oh, did I mention it was also cheaper?

Sure, nobody looks back now and says hey, I wish I had a 1990 LeBaron, but it was a great car and a solid choice at the time, I thought.

In the early 90s Chrysler actually got back into the ARCA oval circuit using the 3rd gen LeBaron J coupe. Yeah, yeah....everyone thinks of a LeBaron as a boxy K-car dad-mobile, but this one wasn’t!

Moreso than the 240 at the time I really liked the Eagle Talon....


----------



## Brownski

listen- if you liked it, that’s what counts. Look out for those scammers. Best not to engage with them.


----------



## Tjf1967

JTG said:


> Hey, when I tell you what I bought instead your first instinct will be to have more disappointment....but you’d be wrong!
> 
> I got a 1990 Chrysler Lebanon coupe!
> 
> Now, if you all are done laughing....
> 
> The 1990 LeBaron Couple with the Mitsubishi 3.0L v-6 mated to a 5 speed manual produced more torque and horsepower than the 2.4L four banger in the 240. The two cars shared the same ground clearance and height, and the weight difference was 30 pounds. The LeBaron was 2 inches wider with a longer wheel base, so it was more stable with a better ride. The 0-6 and quarter mile times were better for the LeBaron as well.
> 
> Given my preference for 6 cylinder engines and a desire to buy American (mine was assembled in the USA, not Mexico!)....I took the more powerful, faster, better handling car. Oh, did I mention it was also cheaper?
> 
> Sure, nobody looks back now and says hey, I wish I had a 1990 LeBaron, but it was a great car and a solid choice at the time, I thought.
> 
> In the early 90s Chrysler actually got back into the ARCA oval circuit using the 3rd gen LeBaron J coupe. Yeah, yeah....everyone thinks of a LeBaron as a boxy K-car dad-mobile, but this one wasn’t!
> 
> Moreso than the 240 at the time I really liked the Eagle Talon....


That's pretty funny stuff right there. Glad you crossed your t's and dotted your I's when you got that cream puff.?. Sounds like a beaut


----------



## Harvey

JTG said:


> Hey, when I tell you what I bought instead your first instinct will be to have more disappointment....but you’d be wrong!
> 
> I got a 1990 Chrysler Lebanon coupe!
> 
> Now, if you all are done laughing....
> 
> The 1990 LeBaron Couple with the Mitsubishi 3.0L v-6 mated to a 5 speed manual produced more torque and horsepower than the 2.4L four banger in the 240. The two cars shared the same ground clearance and height, and the weight difference was 30 pounds. The LeBaron was 2 inches wider with a longer wheel base, so it was more stable with a better ride. The 0-6 and quarter mile times were better for the LeBaron as well.
> 
> Given my preference for 6 cylinder engines and a desire to buy American (mine was assembled in the USA, not Mexico!)....I took the more powerful, faster, better handling car. Oh, did I mention it was also cheaper?
> 
> Sure, nobody looks back now and says hey, I wish I had a 1990 LeBaron, but it was a great car and a solid choice at the time, I thought.
> 
> In the early 90s Chrysler actually got back into the ARCA oval circuit using the 3rd gen LeBaron J coupe. Yeah, yeah....everyone thinks of a LeBaron as a boxy K-car dad-mobile, but this one wasn’t!
> 
> Moreso than the 240 at the time I really liked the Eagle Talon....


 
Pics!


----------



## JTG

Tjf1967 said:


> That's pretty funny stuff right there. Glad you crossed your t's and dotted your I's when you got that cream puff.?. Sounds like a beaut


Hardy, har, har...TJ. Hey, can I ask you a question? Is ignorance as blissful as they say it is?!? 

Jeez, Harvey making me go to the photo album...





Hey, I know that car wasn’t the shit, far from a classic. However, the thing was on par performance wise with a lot of cars (the 240, Talon/Mitsubishi Eclipse, Integra, RX7) in its day. Would any of those other cars have had a better coolness factor? Sure, but I wasn’t going to pay more money just for that. Paying to be cool is for suckers!

Glad I could give all y’all a laugh though...


----------



## Campgottagopee

I've sold my fair share of those things. Damn good cars, those motors were durable.


----------



## jasonwx

The new Tesla S Plaid addition might be the most insane car ever..
0-60 under 2 seconds
200 mph top speed
1/4 mile sub 9 seconds..
and it's almost silent


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Peter Minde

Here's one of my favorites. Still a timeless design, and if you've got buckets of money, there's an outfit called Alfaholics that will restomod the $hit out of it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> View attachment 6243



That's sweet --- great color too

Looks like it's been there for a while


----------



## Harvey

Not sure how long it's been there, since I don't live across the street anymore.

You guys kind of shot me down on that last car, so I didn't tell you Al's story on this one. He told me it was one of the last one's (the last one?) signed by CS before he passed.

Apparently the guy never drives it, was coming home in his F250 and the brakes failed as he was pulling in the driveway. He crashed through the garage door and re-ended it, while it was in the garage.


----------



## Campgottagopee

That's a cool story. CS was quite the Cowboy, love hearing stories about him. That guy must have been puking after hitting that car in his own garage. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Harvey

I had one experience like that, more my own fault. I tried to pull in the garage with two bikes on the roof.

Trashed:

car
2 bikes
bike rack
garage
No bueno.

One time, totally not my fault, parked next to my wife at the pool, some guy didn't pull his parking break, his car rolled down the hill and smashed both our cars. His lovely wife told me "you should be happy no one was hurt." Um what?


----------



## Campgottagopee

LMAO!! ^^^

Years and years ago we had a car roll down a bank, thru the busiest intersection in town, jump a curb, and stop in the gas station across the street. The guy called and said, "you want to come get your car?" huh??? He told me what happened and that he watched the whole thing. Nobody, not even the car, had a scratch on them. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## JTG

Ha! When I was a kid and we were living in Purdy’s/Somers (NY) my parents left my brother and I in the car while they ran into a market. Parking lot was on an incline. One of us (not sure who) jumped in the front seat and messed with something. You guessed it. The car rolled backwards, across 202 (busy road), and into the service station across the street. Same deal. No damage, no injuries, we thought it was a hoot. Could’ve ended much differently of course...


----------



## Campgottagopee

https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2020/10/01/the-10-greatest-dealer-special-muscle-car-shops-of-all-time


----------



## Peter Minde

JTG said:


> Ha! When I was a kid and we were living in Purdy’s/Somers (NY) my parents left my brother and I in the car while they ran into a market. Parking lot was on an incline. One of us (not sure who) jumped in the front seat and messed with something. You guessed it. The car rolled backwards, across 202 (busy road), and into the service station across the street. Same deal. No damage, no injuries, we thought it was a hoot. Could’ve ended much differently of course...



Same thing happened to me when I was a kid. My mother left my brother and me in the 1957 Oldsmobile while she ran into the bank. My younger brother jumped in the front seat and started playing driver. Shifted into reverse, you can guess the rest. Fortunately the parking lot had a low brick wall to stop us. Dad was pissed when he got home!


----------



## Peter Minde

As I headed into the grocery store yesterday, this bad boy showed up. Legendary.


----------



## Green light

There is no way I would park that in a shopping plaza lot. Is he nuts?


----------



## Peter Minde

Agreed. And he just bought it - it's got a temporary NJ tag.

At the least, he coulda parked it at the [empty] far end of the lot and walked to the grocery store. This might be the only hot rod I'd take skiing, but I don't think I could pack all my gear.


----------



## Endoftheline

Haven't seen this around in a while but it was unique. Yr, make, model, guesses?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

That's a Volvo 122, probably mid-sixties. There's no way to know the exact year because they were in production for a long time with very few visible changes, and that one has been modified.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Latest project. Old tractors are cool


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Latest project. Old tractors are cool
> View attachment 6452


I like how it's basically the driveshaft/housing that holds it all together.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> I like how it's basically the driveshaft/housing that holds it all together.


True dat, form following function right down to the seat - camp what's up with that one lol?


----------



## Harvey

I've alway been intrigued by how added functional elements are eventually incorporated into design.

Those things that were originally radiator caps turned into logo displays on Cadillacs.

Or, first you have a bumper to protect the car, but then the bumper _becomes part of the car_, so you need bumped guards. Then the bumper guards get protective rubber strips on them to protect them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> True dat, form following function right down to the seat - camp what's up with that one lol?



LOL --- It's a late 40's Farmall N 

It belonged to my neighbor and has been sitting out in the ding weeds for at least 10 years. He told me I could have it if I got the damn thing out of his yard, so I did. It hasn't run in years, but it will. We have spark, and fuel, but the compression is low. Pretty sure the rings are stuck in the pistons from sitting. She's gonna sit all winter with the cylinders full of oil. We'll get her running in the spring. Her beauty is in her simplicity. I'll use it to skid out some logs or whatever chores I can think up. Maybe I'll just drive to the store, who knows.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Endoftheline said:


> Haven't seen this around in a while but it was unique. Yr, make, model, guesses?View attachment 6450



I had one of those, what a fun car. Mine was a 1969 122 S, with dual Stromberg carbs. It was pretty peppy but handled like a bus.


----------



## Endoftheline

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I had one of those, what a fun car. Mine was a 1969 122 S, with dual Stromberg carbs. It was pretty peppy but handled like a bus.


found out more info on the car. It was a 1966 122S. Modified a lot. Lowered suspension, big sway bars, Weber Carb, KYB gas shocks. 4 Speed Manual w a bigger engine out of one of those boxy models, 142?


----------



## D.B. Cooper

I know a guy who rebuilt a '47 John Deere B series. Came out really well. He uses it all the time, hauling hay wagons and whatnot.

I bet it's in better shape than some of the plow trucks at WF.


----------



## Brownski

I know what you’re thinking: “sweet El Camino.” Nope. Turns out it’s a GMC Amarillo. From the looks of it, may be the original owner driving it too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

That is way cool!!!^^^


----------



## Peter Minde

Original owner, LOL. Who knew these were manufactured with a GMC nameplate? New to me.


----------



## Peter Minde

This '60s Ford Bronco is parked across from where I work. Manual tranny, two-speed transfer case. It doesn't have no stinking antique tag, it's a daily driver.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> This '60s Ford Bronco is parked across from where I work. Manual tranny, two-speed transfer case. It doesn't have no stinking antique tag, it's a daily driver.
> 
> View attachment 6499


Now we're talkin!


----------



## Brownski

It’s car-truck time lately I guess.


----------



## marcski

Anyone see this?


----------



## Peter Minde

marcski said:


> Anyone see this?


I saw that on Twitter. Sure, nice. But where are regular people gonna drive 330?


----------



## marcski

Peter Minde said:


> I saw that on Twitter. Sure, nice. But where are regular people gonna drive 330?



I wonder how fast it can handle curves and turns on a track as opposed to a straightaway.


----------



## Peter Minde

marcski said:


> I wonder how fast it can handle curves and turns on a track as opposed to a straightaway.



I only saw one cupholder in there. Not good.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

All well and good until you hit a racoon.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> All well and good until you hit a racoon.



That's no shit --- I hit one on one of my sport bikes, it got a little hairy for a few seconds. I peed myself.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> That's no shit --- I hit one on one of my sport bikes, it got a little hairy for a few seconds. I peed myself.


Decades ago, driving Route 17 in the Southern Tier. In my buddy's car, and a little old lady was passing us maybe going 1 mph faster. Outta nowhere, some guy on a crotch rocket zoomed up behind going 90+ and nearly rear ended her. He fought like crazy to get the bike under control and ended up going by her on the left shoulder. Scary.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> That's no shit --- I hit one on one of my sport bikes, it got a little hairy for a few seconds. I peed myself.


....and the next day you joined the NYSB?


----------



## marcski

Campgottagopee said:


> That's no shit --- I hit one on one of my sport bikes, it got a little hairy for a few seconds. I peed myself.



Talk about swamp pants, Camp!!

?


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

What the hell is this?
My kid says Holden.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Adirondack Johnny said:


> What the hell is this?
> My kid says Holden.







__





HSV / Maloo R8 LSA


An adrenalin-pumping 410kW of power and 691Nm of torque makes the GEN-F2 Maloo R8 LSA a machine that will make your heart pound. Of course, the increases in power and torque aren’t the only things about the Maloo R8 LSA’s 6.2 litre, supercharged LSA V8 that will get your heart racing. Press the...




www.hsv.com.au


----------



## Campgottagopee

marcski said:


> Talk about swamp pants, Camp!!
> 
> ?



Would've killed a normal man ?


----------



## marcski

Campgottagopee said:


> Would've killed a normal man ?


----------



## marcski

There used to be that #vanlife but I couldn't find it. Check this out: A season pass for rental vans in Europe.









						This camper van rental company will let you subscribe to book RVs for months or even years at a time — see how it works
					

An annual subscription includes a fixed monthly fee, while a monthly subscription has fees that change according to the month.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Eat your hearts out, NJ State Police.


----------



## Harvey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329234687940849668


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329234687940849668



In other news about outlandishly useless and expensive vehicles, I passed a McLaren 570S on the way to my dad's yesterday. It is indeed a sad state of affairs when you're driving something like that at a sedate speed.

https://cars.mclaren.com/us-en/sports-series/570s


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Peter Minde said:


> In other news about outlandishly useless and expensive vehicles, I saw a McLaren 570S on the way to my dad's yesterday. It is indeed a sad state of affairs when you're driving something like that at a sedate speed.
> 
> https://cars.mclaren.com/us-en/sports-series/570s


I always prefer to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow. I'd rather drive a Yugo at 85 than a McLAren at 55.

mm


----------



## Peter Minde

Milo Maltbie said:


> I always prefer to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow. I'd rather drive a Yugo at 85 than a McLAren at 55.
> 
> mm


I don't think those guys should be pretending to be Speed Racer or anything. But when I'm passing a McLaren going 75 mph in my diesel VW.....


----------



## Brownski

Milo Maltbie said:


> I always prefer to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow. I'd rather drive a Yugo at 85 than a McLAren at 55.
> 
> mm


When I was a kid, I really had no boundaries in this regard. I got pulled over by a trooper up north in my first gmc safari. He was so mad, he couldn’t speak clearly. Just took my paperwork and went back to his car. After 15 or 20 minutes another car showed up with 2 guys in it. One of them came up to the window and extracted a promise from me to plead guilty if they wrote me a ticket for 85 in a 55. He said they could rescind it and re-issue the ticket for my real speed at any time. I still don’t know how fast I got that van going. The speedometer only went to 85. It was already pinned when the transmission shifted into top gear


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Brownski said:


> When I was a kid, I really had no boundaries in this regard.


Me too. When I was 17, I buried the needle on my father's Chrysler on the Seaford-Oyster Bay Espressway. A few weeks later my friend Chet rolled his GTO over in the same spot. It was a miracle he survived that.

I almost rolled over my mother's Corvair the first day I had my license too.

Good times.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I wonder if my kids were smarter than me or if they just never told me about it?

mm


----------



## jasonwx

Milo Maltbie said:


> I wonder if my kids were smarter than me or if they just never told me about it?
> 
> mm


I lost my license in my early 20’s for speeding
My dad had a jag. When it ran I broke many a law


----------



## Brownski

Milo Maltbie said:


> A few weeks later my friend Chet rolled his GTO over in the same spot. It was a miracle he survived that.


Having a son that’s in the age range of my historically dumbest decisions is a source of a great deal of stress for me. When I think back to those days, I just shake my head


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> Having a son that’s in the age range of my historically dumbest decisions is a source of a great deal of stress for me. When I think back to those days, I just shake my head


But your kid would not do that stuff


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Having a son that’s in the age range of my historically dumbest decisions is a source of a great deal of stress for me. When I think back to those days, I just shake my head



My buddy always said that if his kids were as bad as he was he'd be lucky. If they're worse he'd be in trouble.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I lost my license in my early 20’s for speeding


I just paid a speeding ticket. Can you believe you can't go online and pay them? You still have to go get a bank check and mail them in. I could not believe it.


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> But your kid would not do that stuff


From your mouth to Gods ears. I think Junior is smarter then I was but Dangerboy is 14 - not quite there. He worries me.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I just paid a speeding ticket. Can you believe you can't go online and pay them? You still have to go get a bank check and mail them in. I could not believe it.


Just got a nyc speed cam ticket last week
I paid it online


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> From your mouth to Gods ears. I think Junior is smarter then I was but Dangerboy is 14 - not quite there. He worries me.


I have 2 girls. I didn’t have to deal with that stuff
Other stuff yes


----------



## trackbiker

jasonwx said:


> I have 2 girls. I didn’t have to deal with that stuff
> Other stuff yes


I have a boy and a girl. The girl got more speeding tickets than the boy.


----------



## Peter Minde

A few cars ago, heading to Warren VT for a house share in February. Got pulled over in Waitsfield at midnight, they said I was going 25 over in a 25 zone. I was pushing the pace, but not THAT fast. Well I sucked it up and paid the ticket, what are you gonna do?

That weekend, every time I turned around, I saw a car from outta state pulled over.

About 2 months later, the state refunded my money and said the ticket was dismissed "with prejudice." I didn't call them to ask what that meant.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Just got a nyc speed cam ticket last week
> I paid it online



Ain't got that techno here in the boonies ---- I was truly shocked


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> From your mouth to Gods ears. I think Junior is smarter then I was but Dangerboy is 14 - not quite there. He worries me.



LOL


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Peter Minde said:


> A few cars ago, heading to Warren VT for a house share in February. Got pulled over in Waitsfield at midnight, they said I was going 25 over in a 25 zone. I was pushing the pace, but not THAT fast. Well I sucked it up and paid the ticket, what are you gonna do?
> 
> That weekend, every time I turned around, I saw a car from outta state pulled over.
> 
> About 2 months later, the state refunded my money and said the ticket was dismissed "with prejudice." I didn't call them to ask what that meant.


Back in the 90s there was a police chief in Woodstock Vt who was so aggressive about ticketing tourists that the local merchants got together and made him stop. Maybe that's what "with prejudice" means.

mm


----------



## wonderpony

So, this just showed up in my basement. My son has been wanting a motorcycle for a while. I would rather he had lots of metal around him at 23. That said, the first thing I wanted to do was sit on it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> So, this just showed up in my basement. My son has been wanting a motorcycle for a while. I would rather he had lots of metal around him at 23. That said, the first thing I wanted to do was sit on it.


Nice bike. I'm a Honda road bike guy too. I miss my old school VF1000R, that was a keeper but foolishly I let it go.


----------



## Brownski

I’m sure that’s scary as a mom but at least we know he’ll survive the apocalyps. The kid on a motorcycle always makes it to the end f the movie


----------



## Tjf1967

Speaking of bikes. I put a deposit down on a 890 adventure r last month. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Hopefully the new coil shows up tomorrow for the KX250.


----------



## Tjf1967

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Hopefully the new coil shows up tomorrow for the KX250.


I was good at taking my rm125 apart. Getting it back together always proved a challenge. Cutches were the worst. This was all pre utube.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Speaking of bikes. I put a deposit down on a 890 adventure r last month. Really looking forward to it.



AWESOME!!! What a great bike  

Buddy of mine has an old KLR 650. He has the itch for a new one and I'm first inline for his old one.


----------



## Tjf1967

THANKS!! It will be nice to jump on and head down the road. I will use it mostly on Logging roads and snowmobile trails old dirt roads. Little tall for me but that's life in my world. 500 lbs has me a little nervous. Always wanted an IT 465 after my RM125 but I don't like the chore of trailering. It will mostly sit in the basement but I will get my kicks looking at it.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> AWESOME!!! What a great bike
> 
> Buddy of mine has an old KLR 650. He has the itch for a new one and I'm first inline for his old one.


Shit your tall. You can get one of the big ones.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Shit your tall. You can get one of the big ones.


This older KLR is pretty tall. The guy who has it is only an inch or 2 shorter that me. It's been awhile since I've had a dual sport so I want to see how much I use it before jumping in on a new one.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I got to drive a Tesla Model 3 yesterday. It had 21K on it for miles and the car was straight as a pin, real nice ride. To say the least, once I got past all the "weirdness" of the car, I was super impressed. The car handled amazing and it's acceleration was very impressive. I truly enjoyed the car.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I got to drive a Tesla Model 3 yesterday. It had 21K on it for miles and the car was straight as a pin, real nice ride. To say the least, once I got past all the "weirdness" of the car, I was super impressed. The car handled amazing and it's acceleration was very impressive. I truly enjoyed the car.


i drove a Model S a few months ago...I felt the same


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> i drove a Model S a few months ago...I felt the same


For me it would take some getting used to the braking. Did you find when your foot came off the gas the car slowed too quickly? I found that very odd, seems like the car has no coasting capability to it at all.


----------



## jasonwx

I did too, but the my friend said that you get used to the regenerative braking quickly..You can control how much regenerative braking on the screen..
I also heard you can get 50/60k out of set of brakes in some instances much more..


----------



## Campgottagopee

Watched Mecum Kissimmee 2021 over the weekend. A couple cars really stood out to me.

First was a 2018 Ford Gt. If you could find one to buy the car could be bought for around 500 - 550K, this one sold for 800K.





The one that blew my mind and everyone else's was Carol Shelby's person Cobra 427 Roadster. It was crazy exciting to watch the bidding on this one as the hammer dropped at 5.4 million. WOW!


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Watched Mecum Kissimmee 2021 over the weekend. A couple cars really stood out to me.
> 
> First was a 2018 Ford Gt. If you could find one to buy the car could be bought for around 500 - 550K, this one sold for 800K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one that blew my mind and everyone else's was Carol Shelby's person Cobra 427 Roadster. It was crazy exciting to watch the bidding on this one as the hammer dropped at 5.4 million. WOW!


Insane
My buddy bought a reproduction one 2 weeks ago in cali
Sweet looking ride even though it’s a fake


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I really don't get those kind of cars at those prices. You can't use even half the power on the street, there's nowhere you can race them and they're too expensive for weekend track days. Even a replica Cobra is more expensive and probably not a better track car than a modified 90's BMW or Miata. What's the point? 

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Insane
> My buddy bought a reproduction one 2 weeks ago in cali
> Sweet looking ride even though it’s a fake



Awesome! What a fun car to drive


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> I really don't get those kind of cars at those prices. You can't use even half the power on the street, there's nowhere you can race them and they're too expensive for weekend track days. Even a replica Cobra is more expensive and probably not a better track car than a modified 90's BMW or Miata. What's the point?
> 
> mm



Collectors
Investors
all with major coin --- happens everyday, everywhere


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Campgottagopee said:


> Collectors
> Investors
> all with major coin --- happens everyday, everywhere


I know, but I don't get collecting. Even fine art is a loser as an investment. It doesn't generate current income or cash flow and it's expensive to maintain. 

IMO you should never buy a car that you can't afford to drive like you stole it.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

The guy paid 5.4 mil for Caroll Shelby's Cobra and never even flinched. He will most definitely be ripping hard on that thing!


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Campgottagopee said:


> The guy paid 5.4 mil for Carol Shelby's Cobra and never even flinched. He will most definitely be ripping hard on that thing!


I hope so.

mm


----------



## G.ski

Milo Maltbie said:


> I know, but I don't get collecting. Even fine art is a loser as an investment. It doesn't generate current income or cash flow and it's expensive to maintain.
> 
> IMO you should never buy a car that you can't afford to drive like you stole it.
> 
> mm


Car collecting isn't about investment gains or losses.

It's about love of certain cars.


----------



## Campgottagopee

G.ski said:


> Car collecting isn't about investment gains or losses.
> 
> It's about love of certain cars.



This is true

With cars, and like a lot of other collectables, it's about the story as well.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I think the "investment" value of cars is just something you tell your wife when she asks why you spent so much money. Most "collector" cars are just ordinary nice cars that you wanted when you were in middle school. When those 12 year olds age out, nobody wants them anymore. If that's true, the value of muscle cars is gonna crash the same day they switch from classic rock to hip hop in the Gore base lodge.
Still, I don't get collecting things, unless "collecting" means using them until they are broken.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> Still, I don't get collecting things, unless "collecting" means using them until they are broken.
> 
> mm



I hear ya. It def isn't for everyone but I enjoy it. Like I've said before I have a collection, albeit small, of Belgium made Browning A5's. I like to look at them, clean them, and shoot them. One thing I enjoy most about them is how each of them came to be in my possession, they all have a story behind them.


----------



## Tjf1967

Pretty chilly ride home this morning. This thing is going to be fun


----------



## Campgottagopee

Looks sweet!


----------



## Campgottagopee

2022 Nissan Frontier is bangin









2022 Nissan Frontier revealed with big redesign, modern tech


Nissan just took the wraps off its 2022 Frontier, and it's just the total redesign that the truck needed.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> 2022 Nissan Frontier is bangin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Nissan Frontier revealed with big redesign, modern tech
> 
> 
> Nissan just took the wraps off its 2022 Frontier, and it's just the total redesign that the truck needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoblog.com


Looks like a tacoma


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Looks like a tacoma



LOL

To me it looks like a mini Titan


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Tjf1967 said:


> Pretty chilly ride home this morning. This thing is going to be fun


I was going to be a jackass and say, "you have winter tires on that thing," but then I opened the image.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> 2022 Nissan Frontier is bangin


Had a 4WD Frontier 5 speed. Put well over 250000 on it. Sold it on Craigslist to some Eastern European and/or Russian dudes cash after clutch and transmission was going. Who knows where it ended up, it may still be bangin.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> 2022 Nissan Frontier is bangin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Nissan Frontier revealed with big redesign, modern tech
> 
> 
> Nissan just took the wraps off its 2022 Frontier, and it's just the total redesign that the truck needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoblog.com


Good looking truck
The interior didn’t get the love the exterior got. 
and they were smart to use a real automatic transmission not a cvt


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> and they were smart to use a real automatic transmission not a cvt



Agree

The 2022 Pathfinder is going back to a tranny vs cvt as well. CVT's certainly have their place but not in anything you'll be towing with imo.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

That new Frontier is definitely a nice looking truck. Personally, I think the interior looks great: simple, clean and there are knobs to turn. I hope there is a version with a longer box, though I might have to admit that I am getting too old to sleep in the back of a pickup.


----------



## Brownski

Hey Camp, what’s the ballpark for a crew cab, long wheel base 4x4, lowest trim package?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Hey Camp, what’s the ballpark for a crew cab, long wheel base 4x4, lowest trim package?



They haven't released pricing yet
For what you're looking for I'd guess around 30K


----------



## Campgottagopee

Funny how a bunch of these cars are going back to pushbutton tranny's --- we had that crap in the 50's


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Funny how a bunch of these cars are going back to pushbutton tranny's --- we had that crap in the 50's


When I was a youngster, our next door neighbor (a Marine who survived the initial landing on Iwo Jima) bought a used 1961 Chrysler 300G with the cross ram 413 wedge engine and a 3 speed pushbutton automatic. The 300 was beautiful, inside and out. The buttons were to the left of the steering wheel. He had 2 boys and the younger one was one of my closest friends. He used let us climb over his seat to press the transmission buttons occasionally to put the car in park or drive. That car was fast. It was also the car the drove us to Campgaw every other Saturday for skiing /lessons. Our parents started dropping us off when we were in 3rd grade at 8 in the morning. They would come back at 4pm. The other Campgaw car was my dad's - a 1962 Chevy impala 4 door with a 327 4 barrel and an automatic, also a fast ride, but more of a sleeper.

I cannot imagine either of these 2 ever buying a minivan. Even when my Dad bought the big GM wagons from Chevy or Buick, they would have the massive 454/455 engines.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Rt on!

My dad, same thing. He had an Olds Custom Cruiser wagon with the 455 Rocket. What great motors. Would love to have a square body Chev pickup with a big block in it.


----------



## sig

i just test drove a 2019 pathfinder. it was by far my favorite vehicle in that class. could not pull trigger on it due to transmission issues. had no confidence in it. wound up buying 6 cylinder santa fe. hope it can pull my boat and eventual trailer.


----------



## Brownski

sig said:


> hope it can pull my boat and eventual trailer.


How big a boat? I’d like to hear how it turns out. Anthother reason to bring back the Astro- 5k towing capacity


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> 1962 Chevy impala 4 door with a 327 4 barrel and an automatic, also a fast ride, but more of a sleeper.



You should hear my dad talk about the "old car" he had in college. 1957 Chev 2dr hardtop, blue with a white top and white in the fins, stock spinner wheels, and a 283. When he graduated college he couldn't wait to get rid of that thing and get a "sports car", which he did, Chevelle SS. Who would've thought. We laugh about that all the time. If only we could predict the future.


----------



## Campgottagopee

sig said:


> i just test drove a 2019 pathfinder. it was by far my favorite vehicle in that class. could not pull trigger on it due to transmission issues. had no confidence in it. wound up buying 6 cylinder santa fe. hope it can pull my boat and eventual trailer.



Yep, that CVT ruined the Finder for me. Now I'm real curious to check that 22 out.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> You should hear my dad talk about the "old car" he had in college. 1957 Chev 2dr hardtop, blue with a white top and white in the fins, stock spinner wheels, and a 283. When he graduated college he couldn't wait to get rid of that thing and get a "sports car", which he did, Chevelle SS. Who would've thought. We laugh about that all the time. If only we could predict the future.


My dad had a Hudson. He still claims it’s the fastest car he ever owned. I’m confident I got my Safari to higher speeds then he ever got his Hudson to.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> My dad had a Hudson. He still claims it’s the fastest car he ever owned. I’m confident I got my Safari to higher speeds then he ever got his Hudson to.



Maybe so but your Safari was not nearly as cool as the Hudson. This one appeared at a car show on our town's main street a few years ago, what a stunner:


----------



## Brownski

That’s for sure. But my history with the Safari makes me view it differently then most people. You look at a Safari or an Astro van and see a beaten up old minivan. I see adventure and freedom.


----------



## sig

Brownski said:


> How big a boat? I’d like to hear how it turns out. Anthother reason to bring back the Astro- 5k towing capacity


18 foot pontoon. dealer told me it would tow 5000 lbs. they wouldn't steer me wrong.


----------



## Harvey

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Maybe so but your Safari was not nearly as cool as the Hudson. This one appeared at a car show on our town's main street a few years ago, what a stunner:
> 
> View attachment 7943
> 
> View attachment 7944


Wow that car is cool.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Yep, that CVT ruined the Finder for me. Now I'm real curious to check that 22 out.


Sorry to say it camp, but in my opinion the best SUV out there is the toyota 4runner...


----------



## Ripitz

Best for a cross country ski trip









1961 Mercedes-Benz O321H Camper Bus – Vintage Vanlife Royalty — Silodrome


This is a surprisingly well-preserved 1961 Mercedes-Benz O321H bus that was previously owned by the Swiss hockey team EHC Biel in the 1960s and 1970s.




apple.news


----------



## Ripitz

A Lamborghini Aventador on Snow Tracks Is Pure Ridiculousness — Road & Track
					

We're horrified and amazed at the same time.




					apple.news


----------



## Ripitz

It’s not a car or a truck but it’s pretty sweet









A Two Wheeled Jeep – A Custom Yamaha TW125 From Portugal — Silodrome


This Yamaha TW125 was completely rebuilt by classic car restorer Manuel Vieira, his goal was to build the perfect long-range off-roader with a fuel efficient 125cc engine, a large capacity fuel tank, and ample space for carrying supplies.




apple.news


----------



## Campgottagopee

Bugatti Just Unveiled the First Prototype of the $9.6 Million, 1600 HP Centodieci
					

The final 10 hypercars are expected to roll out next year.




					robbreport.com


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Bugatti Just Unveiled the First Prototype of the $9.6 Million, 1600 HP Centodieci
> 
> 
> The final 10 hypercars are expected to roll out next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbreport.com


I put a 100$ deposit down
They said 8-10 months 
That will give me enough time to scrape together the balance


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I put a 100$ deposit down
> They said 8-10 months
> That will give me enough time to scrape together the balance



If it's okay with you, I'll go in on it with ya.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> Bugatti Just Unveiled the First Prototype of the $9.6 Million, 1600 HP Centodieci
> 
> 
> The final 10 hypercars are expected to roll out next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbreport.com


A while back I saw that it cost $25k to change the tire on some super car. Forgot which one it was.


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> I put a 100$ deposit down
> They said 8-10 months
> That will give me enough time to scrape together the balance


Lets go halfsies, I can swing the $100 deposit, too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> A while back I saw that it cost $25k to change the tire on some super car. Forgot which one it was.



Isn't that stuff crazy

Years ago a buddy of mine had a Chev Monza that he stuffed a 350 in. He had to pull the motor to change the plugs.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yeah boiiiii 









Lifted 1978 Ford F-150 SuperCab Features Massive V8 Engine, Rolls on 40-in Tires


During hard times you need a truck that will keep going no matter what. You need a truck that won't get stuck in the mud or the snow. You need somet...




www.autoevolution.com


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Yeah boiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifted 1978 Ford F-150 SuperCab Features Massive V8 Engine, Rolls on 40-in Tires
> 
> 
> During hard times you need a truck that will keep going no matter what. You need a truck that won't get stuck in the mud or the snow. You need somet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoevolution.com


My Jew ass can take Texas by storm in that there vehicle


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> My Jew ass can take Texas by storm in that there vehicle


Ya braggin, complainin, or just sayin?


----------



## Peter Minde

D.B. Cooper said:


> A while back I saw that it cost $25k to change the tire on some super car. Forgot which one it was.


An oil change for a Ferrari will run you $1500 easy, according to a friend who owned one.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> My Jew ass can take Texas by storm in that there vehicle



Walk the walk there Cowboy ?


----------



## D.B. Cooper

jasonwx said:


> My Jew ass can take Texas by storm in that there vehicle





Campgottagopee said:


> Walk the walk there Cowboy ?


Seems to me there could be a really good Jewish cowboy name out there somewhere, riding into town a big ass horseless carriage.....


----------



## tirolski

D.B. Cooper said:


> Seems to me there could be a really good Jewish cowboy name out there somewhere, riding into town a big ass horseless carriage.....


Mel Brooks did well with this big ass cowboy scene.
It’s natural gas.


----------



## Face4Me

tirolski said:


> Mel Brooks did well with this big ass cowboy scene.
> It’s natural gas.


Blazing Saddles ... One of the greatest movies ever!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Face4Me said:


> Blazing Saddles ... One of the greatest movies ever!!!



I concur with this!!!!
I still watch it every time it's on


----------



## x10003q

It is permanently on my DVR. Could not be made today.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> It is permanently on my DVR. Could not be made today.



For sure

In today's world you'd go to jail


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Years ago a buddy of mine had a Chev Monza that he stuffed a 350 in. He had to pull the motor to change the plugs.


This is exactly what I thought of when he mentioned the tire change. My mom had a Pontiac Sunbird, same basic car I think. It came with V6 but you could get the eight as an option. The six was pretty fast, at least for a kid who's other option was his dad's Volvo 4 banger, 70 hp and ~3200 pounds.


----------



## Kingslug

Its why I I bought a Vette..its a chevy..cheap parts..somewhat easy to work on. And you can make it as fast as your checkbook will go. But..if you want to go stuipid fast..get a bike. For 10 grand mine will do 170 mph and 0-60 in 3 seconds.


----------



## jasonwx

Kingslug said:


> Its why I I bought a Vette..its a chevy..cheap parts..somewhat easy to work on. And you can make it as fast as your checkbook will go. But..if you want to go stuipid fast..get a bike. For 10 grand mine will do 170 mph and 0-60 in 3 seconds.


That is nuts
I just spent 4K on a bicycle


----------



## Campgottagopee

Kingslug said:


> Its why I I bought a Vette..its a chevy..cheap parts.



If you want to drive some dude nuts at NAPA call them up and ask them for a price for a caliper on a 1983 Vette


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> That is nuts
> I just spent 4K on a bicycle


oooh what'd ya get?!?!?


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> oooh what'd ya get?!?!?


ibis ribmo af w/ sram gx


----------



## Kingslug

Campgottagopee said:


> If you want to drive some dude nuts at NAPA call them up and ask them for a price for a caliper on a 1983 Vette


And then they ask..4 or 8 cylinder..


----------



## Campgottagopee

What year is your Vette? I had a 78, liked the car, drove it a fuckton, did a bunch of burnouts with it, but just didn't love it.


----------



## Kingslug

99 convertible with 42 k miles..so its still new.


----------



## Ripitz

This will get you to Platty Powder Daize








2012 Hagglund / Chevrolet Colorado Snow Cat


Air Conditioner, Heater, GM 3.7L Gasoline Engine, 24 in Rubber Tracks, Personnel Carrier Body<br><br>***Title is branded Rebuilt Salvage***



www.ironplanet.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Why on God's green earth would you buy a Lamborghini SUV when you could buy a Huracan instead. Asking for a friend.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Why on God's green earth would you buy a Lamborghini SUV when you could buy a Huracan instead. Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 8379


No doubt!


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> No doubt!


I agree
I saw one at a light the other day 
Just a boring looking suv


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Peter Minde said:


> Why on God's green earth would you buy a Lamborghini SUV when you could buy a Huracan instead. Asking for a friend.



Both!

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Kingslug

People who would buy a Lambo SUV probably have 10 cars and just felt like buying it. Same as the RR SUV and the Bentley SUV. Not that I wouldn't mind one..if I could afford the maintenance..which I can't.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

^ As the owner of four Subies over the years, I can stand behind that statement.


----------



## Peter Minde

Sick Bird Rider said:


> ^ As the owner of four Subies over the years, I can stand behind that statement.


After replacing catalytic converters on 3 Subies - and one rebuilt tranny and one head gasket - I switched to a diesel VW.


----------



## Peter Minde

Another pet peeve: speedometer inflation. Had a loaner while my 2012 diesel Jetta was serviced. No way in hell that sucker is hitting 160.


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> Another pet peeve: Had a loaner
> 
> View attachment 8389


Hope whoever had it before ya didn’t sneeze on the meter, 
just sayin.


----------



## Kingslug

Its cheaper to make a speedo that goes up that far and put it in everything..rather than making different ones for each car. 
And it makes you think you have a fast car..or something like that.


----------



## XTski

When digital speedometers came out my cousin would switch his to Kilometers when driving our grandma because she would glance over at the speedo to see that he wasn’t driving to fast, her reactions were priceless when seeing/thinking he was going 90+


----------



## tirolski

XTski said:


> When digital speedometers came out my cousin would switch his to Kilometers when driving our grandma because she would glance over at the speedo to see that he wasn’t driving to fast, her reactions were priceless when seeing/thinking he was going 90+


One Saturday in Milan about 20 years ago some local folks picked me up at the hotel for a tour of some old castles about an hour south of the hotel. Better than staying in the burbs of Milan on a dreary Saturday and got to see what the locals did on the weekend. Was raining moderately when we left and on the way on the autostrada looked from the back seat at the speedometer and we were doing over 150 kph with the windshield wipers keeping time. Got out and said to the driver who I met for the first time about an hr earlier, "You are a very good driver.” The old dude said, “Not so good as I don’t see so well anymore.” The food, wine and the castles were amazing and we made it back at a more leisurely pace.


----------



## trackbiker

Saw this car at the grocery store Saturday. Can anyone guess the make and model?


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Peugeot 504? If not, maybe a Citroen.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Kind of looks like an old Triumph?


----------



## Ripitz

Nissan Skyline?


----------



## trackbiker

D.B. Cooper said:


> Peugeot 504? If not, maybe a Citroen.


Nope.


----------



## trackbiker

Campgottagopee said:


> Kind of looks like an old Triumph?


Right make.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> Right make.



I'll have to head over to google now --- lol

I guessed that because of the tallish windows


----------



## Campgottagopee

Is it the Herald?


----------



## Campgottagopee

WOW

Never knew they made a TR6 wagon --- cool ski car for spring


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> WOW
> 
> Never knew they made a TR6 wagon --- cool ski car for spring View attachment 8590


As long as you have another car to actually drive


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> As long as you have another car to actually drive



I used to own a Triumph, and you are spot on!!! Such a fun car to drive whenever they start


----------



## trackbiker

Campgottagopee said:


> WOW
> 
> Never knew they made a TR6 wagon --- cool ski car for spring View attachment 8590


It's actually the Estate Wagon.
A little smaller than a Buick Estate Wagon.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Triumph TR10 Estate Wagon


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> A little smaller than a Buick Estate Wagon.



LOL -- I'd say


----------



## D.B. Cooper

trackbiker said:


> It's actually the Estate Wagon.
> View attachment 8591


The word "estate" must refer to the fact that you can fit your entire estate into that thing.

This is the family truckster when it was a concept car.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

D.B. Cooper said:


> The word "estate" must refer to the fact that you can fit your entire estate into that thing.
> 
> This is the family truckster when it was a concept car.



The Brits would refer to that TR6 wagon and the other small ones as "shooting brakes" as well as Estates. You know, throw your guns in the back and drive somewhere to shoot birds. Weird name but cool. I'll take the Volvo concept car please:


----------



## Ripitz

Niels van Roji Daytona Shooting Brake is a one-off inspired by a one-off - Autoblog https://apple.news/AWFozX1rySAWQmUvggtgSRQ


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I'll take the Volvo concept car please


That looks like the C30 they stopped making about 7 years ago. A nice car, but cost a lot of dough for what you got.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I had a C30. It was a nice car but not as fast as our 2L turbo Accord. The best part was everyone thought it was expensive but it wax cheaper than a Mazdaspeed3. It was too unreliable and only serviceable by the dealer, so I sold it when the warranty ran out. 

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> Mazdaspeed3



Dang. Never had you pegged for the fast-n-furious crowd


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> I had a C30. It was a nice car but not as fast as our 2L turbo Accord. The best part was everyone thought it was expensive but it wax cheaper than a Mazdaspeed3. It was too unreliable and only serviceable by the dealer, so I sold it when the warranty ran out.
> 
> mm


The C30 was a cool car and great grandchild for the P 1800.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> P 1800



Very cool car and ahead of it's time


----------



## Peter Minde

Got a hankering for this Bentley shooting brake Superleggera by Touring. Sounds like they won't see the light of day.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Campgottagopee said:


> Dang. Never had you pegged for the fast-n-furious crowd


I went for the C30 over the speed3, so I guess you were right. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> Got a hankering for this Bentley shooting brake Superleggera by Touring. Sounds like they won't see the light of day.
> 
> View attachment 8622View attachment 8623


Pete, These folks left Aspen in 2 Bentley’s to go for a drive then helicopter skiing. It was almost 10 years ago, so there’s that.


----------



## x10003q

$15,500 bid for this beauty








30k-Mile 2013 Volvo C30 Polestar Limited Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 30k-Mile 2013 Volvo C30 Polestar Limited Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,480.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Ripitz

An LS-Swapped Rear Wheel Drive VW Rabbit Pickup – Now With 366 RWHP


This is the only LS-swapped rear wheel drive VW Rabbit Pickup we've ever seen, and it might very well be the only one in the world. What we do know for




silodrome.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

You talk about a sleeper!


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> $15,500 bid for this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30k-Mile 2013 Volvo C30 Polestar Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 30k-Mile 2013 Volvo C30 Polestar Limited Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,480.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringatrailer.com



Current bid $17750 with just under 3 hrs to go. Somebody REALLY likes that car. Auctions are cool, and prove something is only worth what someone else is willing to pay. I attend auctions 5 days a week and never leave one without smh at something. lol


----------



## Ripitz

Ripitz said:


> An LS-Swapped Rear Wheel Drive VW Rabbit Pickup – Now With 366 RWHP
> 
> 
> This is the only LS-swapped rear wheel drive VW Rabbit Pickup we've ever seen, and it might very well be the only one in the world. What we do know for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silodrome.com


Good for burnouts. Shoulda put the engine in the back.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Good for burnouts. Shoulda put the engine in the back.



This guy did

It's cool but I don't like the camber


----------



## Ripitz

Always wanted to get one and convert it to veggie. Maybe make it a dually.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Campgottagopee said:


> Very cool car and ahead of it's time



Save your dough for the new and improved 420 hp version:

cyanracing.com/volvo-p1800-cyan


----------



## Campgottagopee

What a fun car that would be!


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Campgottagopee said:


> What a fun car that would be!


Agreed. It seems like a very analog vehicle, this is my favorite part of the sales pitch: "There are no driver aids to distort the driving experience, meaning no stability control, ABS or brake booster."

When I win the lottery, I will ask them if they could do the same mods to the ES version.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Agreed. It seems like a very analog vehicle, this is my favorite part of the sales pitch: "There are no driver aids to distort the driving experience, meaning no stability control, ABS or brake booster."
> 
> When I win the lottery, I will ask them if they could do the same mods to the ES version.



Exactly! You can drive it, do a burn out with having to push a bunch of buttons to let the rear wheels spin.


----------



## Harvey

trackbiker said:


> It's actually the Estate Wagon.
> A little smaller than a Buick Estate Wagon.
> View attachment 8591


I like how the antenna is tied down for aerodynamics.


----------



## Harvey

Sick Bird Rider said:


> The Brits would refer to that TR6 wagon and the other small ones as "shooting brakes" as well as Estates. You know, throw your guns in the back and drive somewhere to shoot birds. Weird name but cool. I'll take the Volvo concept car please:


P1800 Bullet- ish


----------



## Campgottagopee

Twin-Turbo Dodge Viper Pulling 3,000 WHP Is a Dyno Boss, Sounds Like One
					

As die-hard drag and roll racing aficionados will tell you, this is a big week for the genre since it brings us the 2021 edition of TX2K. We're talk...




					www.autoevolution.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

This will be hot









						The Subaru Outback Wilderness Has A 700 Pound-Rated Roof Rack And Better Breakover Than A Jeep Wrangler
					

Subaru has finally shown us what the hell it meant when it announced a new sub-brand for the Outback. Surprise! For the Japanese carmaker, sub-brand is a synonym for trim. But this new Outback trim could catch the Wrangler Sport Unlimited unawares, with its better breakover angles and road manners.




					jalopnik.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> This will be hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Subaru Outback Wilderness Has A 700 Pound-Rated Roof Rack And Better Breakover Than A Jeep Wrangler
> 
> 
> Subaru has finally shown us what the hell it meant when it announced a new sub-brand for the Outback. Surprise! For the Japanese carmaker, sub-brand is a synonym for trim. But this new Outback trim could catch the Wrangler Sport Unlimited unawares, with its better breakover angles and road manners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com


For the love of God, bring back the manual transmission for the Outback.


----------



## Brownski

That thing looks fun for sure. You really want to impress me? let’s see a new Brat based on the Impreza chassis. That would be cool.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> For the love of God, bring back the manual transmission for the Outback.



Nobody buys them. The CRV (my car the last 4 models) phased it out several years ago. Not as hard to swallow because the auto get good (better) mileage.


----------



## Brownski

Brownski said:


> That thing looks fun for sure. You really want to impress me? let’s see a new Brat based on the Impreza chassis. That would be cool.


Or a really spacious AWD minivan with removable seats in back, something between the size of the old Mazda MPV and the Chevy Astro


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Chevy Astro



Again with the Chevy Astro.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Nobody buys them. The CRV (my car the last 4 models) phased it out several years ago. Not as hard to swallow because the auto get good (better) mileage.



Exactly
The new autos w/sport shift get better MPG


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> That thing looks fun for sure. You really want to impress me? let’s see a new Brat based on the Impreza chassis. That would be cool.


You just described the Subaru Baja. Great car that subie never should've discontinued.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Exactly
> The new autos w/sport shift get better MPG



I just got the boring CVT. 

It's FINE for an OLD MAN. ?


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> You just described the Subaru Baja. Great car that subie never should've discontinued.


Yeah but they didn’t fully commit to the concept. The phony roll bars don’t impress me. I want a two door with the rear facing seats in the bed
edit: I don’t plan on putting passengers in the bed but I’ll strap a carseat back there when I go to the grocery store


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Again with the Chevy Astro.


Please sign the petition








Sign the Petition


Bring Back the Astro Van




www.change.org


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Harvey said:


> Nobody buys them. The CRV (my car the last 4 models) phased it out several years ago. Not as hard to swallow because the auto get good (better) mileage.



It doesn't matter. Manual is more fun to drive and keeps you engaged in the process of driving. Unless you drive in an urban environment with traffic jams, it is not so much fun.


----------



## Harvey

Sick Bird Rider said:


> It doesn't matter. Manual is more fun to drive and keeps you engaged in the process of driving. Unless you drive in an urban environment with traffic jams, it is not so much fun.



Hey I never would have switched if they kept making them. It was tough for me because my last stick had a lower EPA MPG than the auto. The CRV auto I have now is insane. 32 MPG lifetime for 70k miles.

Your point about engagement is legit. But the other side is that if I hit traffic on Sunday night, I get home far more relaxed with the cvt. 

When we move to Adk we'll have a Toyota 4wd pickup and something with AWD for the Mrs. I assume both with be auto trans.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Please sign the petition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Bring Back the Astro Van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org



I searched high and low for the worst reviews I could find. I had to sift through dozens of 2 to 5 star reviews to find these 1 star beauties. They made me laugh so hard:

*Clear free of this lemon! - 1996 Chevrolet Astro*
By Heidi - January 13 - 9:57 pm

This van has been nothing but a money pit from the day we bought it used. We have had to replace the water pump, full transmission, repair AC, CV joints on front end, muffler fell off, battery, alternator and starter (all in the last three years). The driver side door hinge is falling off and the windows does not work. Horribly noisy on the inside. Save your money for a Toyota!

*Worst Vehicle we have ever owned! - 1996 Chevrolet Astro*
By Elby62 - February 17 - 4:30 pm

We paid $10,000 for this in 2002 and it had 50,000 miles on it. For the price and mileage you would expect a decent vehicle. However this van broke down constantly. It has cost us thousands extra in repairs, including a new transmission. Broke down out of state leaving us stranded hundreds of miles from home. Twice. Don't buy this van! A bad, bad, bad vehicle. Horrible experience to own. The torsion bar broke on it, twice. Same thing happened to my friend. The torsion bar broke while I was driving on a crowded interstate at 70mph, on a bridge, with no place to pull over. All my children were in the van. We are lucky that I did not panic and that we didn't wreck. Horrible!

*What a Farse - 1998 Chevrolet Astro*
By Astrotrash - August 13 - 2:00 am

This van has been lousy since the get go. At 16,000 miles, it died on the freeway. The catalytic converter, oxygen sensor and fuel pump needed replacing. It has broken down numerous times. The fuel pump has been replaced twice, rear AC twice and on and on and on. The cabin had an unlocated water leak which caused the carpet and padding to saturate and produce mold. GM Customer relations had to be brought in to mediate. After paying for new padding and having it happen again, we finally just removed it and put it back in place when we traded the ridiculous thing in. It rides like a mattress suspended on beach balls. First and LAST GM experience.

*HOPELESS....OH BOY - 2003 Chevrolet Astro*
By LEE1 - November 21 - 2:00 am

HOPELESS, EXPENSIVE, HIGH RESIDUAL VALUE, LOW RESELL VALUE, HIGH MAINTAINANCE, HIGH GAS CONSUMTION, UGLY DESIGN


----------



## Brownski

Whiners


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Or a really spacious AWD minivan with removable seats in back, something between the size of the old Mazda MPV and the Chevy Astro


Had a 5 speed caravan 2nd year the things came out. 
Wind er up b4 going up long hills.
Put a couple hundred thousand miles on it.
Not 4wd but good tires on it kept ya goin and stoppin.
The thing changed automotive design for the masses and made Lee some fame & $.


----------



## jasonwx

Correct me if I’m wrong
But the 911 only comes on automatic now
Manuals are fine in small doses


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> It doesn't matter. Manual is more fun to drive and keeps you engaged in the process of driving. Unless you drive in an urban environment with traffic jams, it is not so much fun.


I like bolt action too. I had a V8 F150 bolt action that I loved. It was a 4spd with a granny gear, in 4 low that thing would pull a house over


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Whiners


Some folks just don't appreciate the finer things in life.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> I like bolt action too. I had a V8 F150 bolt action that I loved. It was a 4spd with a granny gear, in 4 low that thing would pull a house over


I know modern automatic transmissions get as good / better MPG than manual. Still like driving manual. Agree with @Sick Bird Rider about keeping engaged.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Although empathetic with the reviewers, I wonder if they did enough caveat emptoring prior to buying a used car.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I like bolt action too. I had a V8 F150 bolt action that I loved. It was a 4spd with a granny gear, in 4 low that thing would pull a house over


“Upgraded" from a bicycle to a 67 chevy pickup to get around while at Ole Miss in the late 70s.
3 on the tree with a 327 engine and bucket seats. Two toned powder blue with white cab we touched up occasionally with exterior white house paint. Passenger door flew open at times so had it wired shut. Wanted to fit in.
Sold it and kept the 2 seats and diehard battery which was given it to another grad student as a wedding present as he needed one for his van.
Fond memories and fun times with that piece of shit truck.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We continue the Farfromgroovin saga









						Volkswagen Lied About Voltswagen, And It Shouldn’t Have
					

Volkswagen let an innocent April Fools' joke spiral out of control by repeatedly lying to the media.




					www.motor1.com


----------



## Ripitz

Brownski said:


> Yeah but they didn’t fully commit to the concept. The phony roll bars don’t impress me. I want a two door with the rear facing seats in the bed
> edit: I don’t plan on putting passengers in the bed but I’ll strap a carseat back there when I go to the grocery store











The History of the Funky, Fun Subaru BRAT — Automobile


Once upon a time there was a brat—and no, it wasn’t a tantrum-throwing two-year-old inside the grocery store, but rather a little trucklet parked out front. It was the Subaru BRAT, which stood for Bi-Drive Recreational All-terrain Transporter. Bi-drive meant that there was a part-time...




apple.news


----------



## Campgottagopee

Here's a cool site tat some may be interested in





__





Classic Car Liquidators in Sherman, TX


HUGE Inventory! Financing AVAILABLE! Give us a call - (903) 891-0000! Offering a large supply of Classic Cars, Muscle Cars, and Hot Rods for sale. Located in Sherman, TX, we provide quality classic cars for a great price!



www.classiccarliquidators.com


----------



## tirolski

The Brat with the wood stove camper conversion kit is a keeper.








Check Out This Incredible Custom Subaru Brat Camper


Retired sailboat sails were used to make the tent sides of the pop-top roof, and there's a wood-burning (!) stove inside.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> The Brat with the wood stove camper conversion kit is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Out This Incredible Custom Subaru Brat Camper
> 
> 
> Retired sailboat sails were used to make the tent sides of the pop-top roof, and there's a wood-burning (!) stove inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motortrend.com


That looks pretty cool. I hope that guy is short


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> That looks pretty cool. I hope that guy is short.


Nah, just sleep up top in the 2nd story roof tent thingy.
No sleepin when you’re rollin.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Every New Car You Can Still Buy with a Manual Transmission


In case you're in the market for a new car with a stick shift, we salute you. Here's what you have to choose from.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## gorgonzola

can we not use the m word please, some who are not masters of their own domain might be offended...


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> can we not use the m word please, some who are not masters of their own domain might be offended...



Common dude, I'm a 4spd man tranny trying to identify as a CVT with sport shift


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Common dude, I'm a 4spd man tranny trying to identify as a CVT with sport shift


I also like to have 4 on the floor


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Common dude, I'm a 4spd man tranny trying to identify as a CVT with sport shift


CVTs suuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> CVTs suuuuuuuuuuuuuck



They do, I don't like them either. Traditional tranny's that, well, actually shift so you can feel it are the way to go!


----------



## gorgonzola

camp I think you have those reversed?

but that's offensive 

wait, I mean defensive

er shit I don't know what I mean any more?!?!?


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> camp I think you have those reversed?
> 
> but that's offensive
> 
> wait, I mean defensive
> 
> er shit I don't know what I mean any more?!?!?


I'm sure I do 
But I don't even know anymore


----------



## Peter Minde

Saw this Maybach across from work the other day. Essentially, a bespoke, long-wheelbase S-class Mercedes. Cost ~2.5 times more than my house.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Saw this Maybach across from work the other day. Essentially, a bespoke, long-wheelbase S-class Mercedes. Cost ~2.5 times more than my house.
> 
> View attachment 9085


WOW!
That thing is 2.5 times longer than my house, not to even mention the cost.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> WOW!
> That thing is 2.5 times longer than my house, not to even mention the cost.


I follow hovies garage on YouTube he bought one for like $20,000 depreciation on those is insane


----------



## Peter Minde

I don't know why people need to scream how much money they have. @jasonwx I didn't know about the depreciation. So far as I'm aware, these never really got a foothold among the 'Murrican super rich. It's the first one I've seen in 5 years out so.


----------



## Ripitz

Watching This Lamborghini LM002 Bomb Through the Snow Is Incredibly Satisfying — Road & Track
					

We're glad to see there's at least one vintage Lamborghini truck being used as intended.




					apple.news


----------



## Peter Minde

A complete 180 from the Maybach... guy rolls up to the wine shop on Saturday in this bad boy. He bought it new in Australia, took it with him to England, and then here to the US of A. Daily driver. Did VW roll out crew cabs before Ford and GM?

PS Even though I've driven manual all my life, I think I'd grind a few changing gears left handed.


----------



## Campgottagopee

That thing is Sa_weet


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> That thing is Sa_weet


Guy also has a 21-window microbus. Can't wait to see that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Guy also has a 21-window microbus. Can't wait to see that.



Dang
I watched one do just a tad over 300k, not that long ago. Worth some big bucks.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cousin of mine had a VW Thing --- twas a fun ride!


----------



## Brownski

I’m sure Ford and GM were making full size crew cabs in America when that thing was built. Ford Transits came like that and a dozen other configurations overseas all along and probably outsold the VWs.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I’m sure Ford and GM were making full size crew cabs in America when that thing was built. Ford Transits came like that and a dozen other configurations overseas all along and probably outsold the VWs.



I would love to have a late 60's - early 70's International Crew Cab


----------



## Big Deal

Good stuff


----------



## Ripitz

For Sale: A Bombardier B7 – An Original V8-Powered 7 Person Snow Coach
					

It's not everyday you get the chance to buy a restored Bombardier B7, these were the world's first dedicated production "snow coaches" able to carry




					silodrome.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Ripitz said:


> For Sale: A Bombardier B7 – An Original V8-Powered 7 Person Snow Coach
> 
> 
> It's not everyday you get the chance to buy a restored Bombardier B7, these were the world's first dedicated production "snow coaches" able to carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silodrome.com


Looks a bit like a Citroen 2CV on steroids.


----------



## Warp daddy

My first ride : '57 Brazilian Bronze ,Merc turnpike cruiser HT , push button transmission was my dad's . THis is Not My exact car but a stock photo


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> My first ride : '57 Brazilian Bronze ,Merc turnpike cruiser HT , push button transmission was my dad's . THis is Not My exact car but a stock photo View attachment 9172


Nice. If that thing floats well and ya took off the trunk & put rod holders clamped to the wings, ya could fish out of the back and have a nice hard top vessel.


----------



## Warp daddy

Yeah that sucker WAS a boat , sharp looking , but after about 75 k i was carrying a damn case of transmission oil in the trunk . That foolish push button BS was a serious PIA .

i ditched it in college then when i graduated Got MY first real car ( ya know the one i actually MADE payments on ???) a brand new 65 Mustang HT , 4 on the floor V8 ,Burgundy mettallic with White naugahyde interior ....that was The Bomb


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Yeah that sucker WAS a boat , sharp looking , but after about 75 k i was carrying a damn case of transmission oil in the trunk . That foolish push button BS was a serious PIA .
> 
> i ditched it in college then when i graduated Got MY first real car ( ya know the one i actually MADE payments on ???) a brand new 65 Mustang HT , 4 on the floor V8 ,Burgundy mettallic with White naugahyde interior ....that was The Bomb


Is that the one ya caught Mrs. Daddy with? If so more power to ya.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Is that the one ya caught Mrs. Daddy with? If so more power to ya.


Nope The Queen of the Hop and i became an item in the summer after our sophomore years. We did NOT know one another at all, went to different schools and luckily had a chance meeting at dance gig at a local hotspot 

I was wheeless at the time as the Merc had shit the bed ,so I was borrowing my dad's yr old Pontiac Catalina 421 HT with 3 on the tree .That car was a damn ghost , it looked sedate as hell BUT had a V8 421 cu in monster under the hood .


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Warp daddy said:


> My first ride : '57 Brazilian Bronze ,Merc turnpike cruiser HT , push button transmission was my dad's . THis is Not My exact car but a stock photo View attachment 9172


Did this car have a roll-down back window? I remember that "feature" from a neighbor's car when I was a kid.


----------



## Warp daddy

D.B. Cooper said:


> Did this car have a roll-down back window? I remember that "feature" from a neighbor's car when I was a kid.


Yes it did , also one of th first with Quad headlights it was a great looking car , lots of unique features BUT that damn pushbutton transmission was HORRIBLE. 

I have seen that same model converted to 4 on the floor in a retro fit and they FETCH a pretty decent price today . Wish i had kept it but i was a college kid and never could have afforded the rebuild


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Nope The Queen of the Hop and i became an item in the summer after our sophomore years. We did NOT know one another at all, went to different schools and luckily had a chance meeting at dance gig at a local hotspot
> 
> I was wheeless at the time as the Merc had shit the bed ,so I was borrowing my dad's yr old Pontiac Catalina 421 HT with 3 on the tree .That car was a damn ghost , it looked sedate as hell BUT had a V8 421 cu in monster under the hood .


My folks had a Catalina too. Nice big fast solid smooth boats. 
Ya needed a lot of metal back then as seat belts were new and airbags wasn’t a word.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> brand new 65 Mustang HT , 4 on the floor V8 ,Burgundy mettallic with White naugahyde interio


65 Mustang Fastback

Warp Daddy was pimpin! Phat ride!!!


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> 65 Mustang Fastback
> 
> Warp Daddy was pimpin! Phat ride!!!


Tru dat big man??


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Ya needed a lot of metal back then as seat belts were new and airbags wasn’t a word.



As a kid I can't tell you how many times I road with my parents, standing up in between them, in the front seat. I had to be able to see everything. Today my parents would be arrested. Crazy times.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> As a kid I can't tell you how many times I road with my parents, standing up in between them, in the front seat. I had to be able to see everything. Today my parents would be arrested. Crazy times.


Oh HELL YEAH !!! When we had JB our second child went out bought me a a new 69 Bonneville2 dr HT and ole JB was in faux kiddie driver seat between me and The Queen , and his big sis ( The JV QUEEN?) then 3 was on her moms lap or hanging in the back seat . Today we would hve been busted . Funny thing was picked up for going 55 in a 35 zone and the County Mounty never said a word bout THAT seating arrangement ????


----------



## Peter Minde

I never stood up in the front seat, my my mother tells me that back in the day, as there were no car seats, I got put into a laundry basket when we went somewhere.


----------



## tirolski

Remember when my brother and I were going to stand up the whole way when we were moving from NW Pa. to CNY. at kindergarten age. Don’t think we made it but we tried.


----------



## Campgottagopee

These are crazy and uncertain times









Chip shortages may last into late 2021, Renesas says


The Japanese chipmaker is running its most critical plants at full capacity to try and meet demand. CEO Hidetoshi Shibata said supply will remain constrained through the first half of this year and likely into the second half.




www.autonews.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Meanwhile, another case of, I need to park my super expensive car as close to the store as I can. If I owned this bad boy, it'd be parked in Siberia.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Meanwhile, another case of, I need to park my super expensive car as close to the store as I can. If I owned this bad boy, it'd be parked in Siberia.


LOL -- same!


----------



## x10003q

Peter Minde said:


> Meanwhile, another case of, I need to park my super expensive car as close to the store as I can. If I owned this bad boy, it'd be parked in Siberia.
> 
> View attachment 9180



why? Isn't that a Genesis??


----------



## jasonwx

A brand new Rolls Royce SUV passed me on the PIP yesterday. It was a freaken tank
400k?


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> A brand new Rolls Royce SUV passed me on the PIP yesterday. It was a freaken tank
> 400k?
> 
> View attachment 9182


----------



## D.B. Cooper

jasonwx said:


> A brand new Rolls Royce SUV passed me on the PIP yesterday. It was a freaken tank
> 400k?
> 
> View attachment 9182


Paying for that hi-test gas all the time is a killer.


----------



## Campgottagopee

It's beauty is in it's simplicity









1979 FORD F150 4 SPEED 4X4


This is my 1979 f150 custom. It has a four barrel, 400m engine with a New Process 435 manual transmission. It’s lifted two inches, 4x4, and has a sunroof. The truck at one point had smoke stacks. Says: kustum_life from Pittsburgh, Pa




forddaily.net


----------



## Kingslug

Simple=better


----------



## x10003q

Kingslug said:


> Simple=better


Well, maybe in our haze of nostalgia.
I bought a used 1977 Dodge Power Wagon, full time 4 x 4,club cab/8 foot bed as my first ski vehicle in the mid-1980s. It had a 318 that the previous owner added a hi rise manifold and a 4bb holley. He punched out the gas fill tube so it could take leaded gas and took off the catalytic converter. It had a 4 speed, but first was a true granny gear. I have fond memories of never getting stuck, getting to the ski area parking lots with 2 feet of snow while very few others could and carrying tons of people and stuff. 
But,
It was so loud in the cab you could not hear the radio. The bench seat sucked. The jump seats were worse.

At highway speeds, it would change lanes without moving the steering wheel and you could move the steering wheel 4 inches either way before the truck would change directions. I was so wired from driving up that I could never fall asleep on Friday nights. A few of my friends took one trip with me and swore to never drive up with me again as long as I owned that truck.

It got 10 miles to the gallon but only had a 20 gal tank. Killington was a 2 fill up weekend. I had to stop for gas in Queensbury both ways.
Did mention it was loud and handled like a turd?

The rear wheel wells collected water and eventually rusted through to the outside of the truck. 

What I learned from the pickup - 95% of my driving was on the highway or at highway speeds on dry or wet roads. I needed to have a good handling car with all wheel drive for skiing. I have had AWD cars until I got an SUV in 2015.

Today's pickups are like luxury cars - nothing like the old days, but for me, way better than the old days.


----------



## Tjf1967

Never had a 4wd I didn't get stuck. The more capable I had the harder to get unstuck. Truth. I gave up on that game early.


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> Never had a 4wd I didn't get stuck. The more capable I had the harder to get unstuck. Truth. I gave up on that game early.


So many of the things you say make me want to hear the story behind them


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Well, maybe in our haze of nostalgia.
> I bought a used 1977 Dodge Power Wagon, full time 4 x 4,club cab/8 foot bed as my first ski vehicle in the mid-1980s. It had a 318 that the previous owner added a hi rise manifold and a 4bb holley. He punched out the gas fill tube so it could take leaded gas and took off the catalytic converter. It had a 4 speed, but first was a true granny gear. I have fond memories of never getting stuck, getting to the ski area parking lots with 2 feet of snow while very few others could and carrying tons of people and stuff.
> But,
> It was so loud in the cab you could not hear the radio. The bench seat sucked. The jump seats were worse.
> 
> At highway speeds, it would change lanes without moving the steering wheel and you could move the steering wheel 4 inches either way before the truck would change directions. I was so wired from driving up that I could never fall asleep on Friday nights. A few of my friends took one trip with me and swore to never drive up with me again as long as I owned that truck.
> 
> It got 10 miles to the gallon but only had a 20 gal tank. Killington was a 2 fill up weekend. I had to stop for gas in Queensbury both ways.
> Did mention it was loud and handled like a turd?
> 
> The rear wheel wells collected water and eventually rusted through to the outside of the truck.
> 
> What I learned from the pickup - 95% of my driving was on the highway or at highway speeds on dry or wet roads. I needed to have a good handling car with all wheel drive for skiing. I have had AWD cars until I got an SUV in 2015.
> 
> Today's pickups are like luxury cars - nothing like the old days, but for me, way better than the old days.


Truth 
In those day's trucks were, well, trucks. Now they're high dollar highway machines. That said, you can still get a truck but you'll need to order it. Not many people out there left that use a truck like a truck.


----------



## Kingslug

Well of course technology has made things better..but also very complicated. So much so that its pretty hard to work on some things, like cars and trucks now. Now you open the hood and see a big plastic cover that says...please call the dealer..and shut the hood...thank you....
Try taking apart and working on a new motorcycle. My old bikes were a snap.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Truth
> In those day's trucks were, well, trucks. Now they're high dollar highway machines. That said, you can still get a truck but you'll need to order it. Not many people out there left that use a truck like a truck.





D.B. Cooper said:


> Paying for that hi-test gas all the time is a killer.


Meh.... them as can afford that vehicle don't cry about the cost of gas.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Truth
> In those day's trucks were, well, trucks. Now they're high dollar highway machines. That said, you can still get a truck but you'll need to order it. Not many people out there left that use a truck like a truck.


When I had to commute to an office job, I regularly saw guys driving, like a Ford F250, and wearing a jacket and tie. Vehicles that looked like they'd never been used to actually do anything.


----------



## marcski

x10003q said:


> I have had AWD cars until I got an SUV in 2015.



What does the SUV have? You can select 4x4 otherwise its FWD? Most SUVs these days are AWD, aren't they?


----------



## x10003q

marcski said:


> What does the SUV have? You can select 4x4 otherwise its FWD? Most SUVs these days are AWD, aren't they?


Full time -
VW Touareg with 4 motion all wheel drive with a Torsen limited slip differential. This system can be found on VW/Aud/Porsche with longitudinal engines. I traded in an Audi S6 wagon. I would have rather had another Audi A6 size wagon, but the only one sold at the time was Mercedes E wagon that started at about $65k, way out of my price range. Audi was only bringing in the A4 wagon and the rear seat leg room was too small for my kids (or most adults). This is why we ended up with the Touareg. We have been very happy with the Touareg.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Truth
> In those day's trucks were, well, trucks. Now they're high dollar highway machines. That said, you can still get a truck but you'll need to order it. Not many people out there left that use a truck like a truck.


We visit family in the suburbs north of Houston a couple times per year (pre-pandemic). Every driveway has at least one $50k+, 4 door pickup truck and 95% are pristine with beds so clean you can eat off of them. There are even 3/4 ton trucks being used as daily driver/family haulers. It is a bit insane.


----------



## Warp daddy

Phallic symbol for the insecure?


----------



## Ripitz

AKA, conspicuous consumption... sad


----------



## x10003q

Here are 2 more interesting (to me at least  ) Houston pickup observations:
There are many more Toyotas and Nissans on these driveways than you would think - enough were I notice them.

Some manufacturers seem to have a special "texas" edition that they sell only in Texas.








						Ram 1500 Lone Star Sliver - Special Edition Texas Truck
					

Exclusive Luxury, Just for Texas. Upgrade to Silver.



					www.ramtrucks.com
				











						Silverado Texas Edition in Houston Texas at %DEALER_NAME%
					

Are you in the market for special Silverado models like the




					www.lonestarchevrolet.com
				



Ford has a package:
*"Ford* trucks communications manager Mike Levine confirmed there was indeed a "*Texas Edition*" *F-150* which consisted primarily of exterior styling accents including a chrome bar-style grille, chrome door handles, a chrome-plated exhaust tip and chrome front tow hooks on the 4x4 models."
Nissan has a Texas Titan package also


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> We visit family in the suburbs north of Houston a couple times per year (pre-pandemic). Every driveway has at least one $50k+, 4 door pickup truck and 95% are pristine with beds so clean you can eat off of them. There are even 3/4 ton trucks being used as daily driver/family haulers. It is a bit insane.


It truly is insane, I see it everyday and smh. Heck, the entire truck/van market is insane right now too!


----------



## Ripitz

My buddy is shopping for a Sprinter. Prices are through the roof, even for a used one with 125,000 miles. He’s going for a new one. Gray, diesel, 4wd. It’s gonna hurt. He’s a true craftsman so he’s gonna finish off the interior for work and then mod it as a vanlife camper after two years and sell it at 75,000 miles to an ill equipped hipster. It’s a big sum up front and he definitely won’t be making money but it’s the best way to make it “affordable”.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Snowmobile vs Suzuki Hayabusa Is the Weirdest Drag Race You'll See Today


Drivers have been drag racing automobiles and motorcycles ever since they were invented. We can't say the same about snowmobiles, not on asphalt at least, but it turns out racing ski-doos at the drag strip is a thing.




www.autoevolution.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> My buddy is shopping for a Sprinter. Prices are through the roof, even for a used one with 125,000 miles. He’s going for a new one. Gray, diesel, 4wd. It’s gonna hurt. He’s a true craftsman so he’s gonna finish off the interior for work and then mod it as a vanlife camper after two years and sell it at 75,000 miles to an ill equipped hipster. It’s a big sum up front and he definitely won’t be making money but it’s the best way to make it “affordable”.


Right now new is the only way to go


----------



## Warp daddy

Heard a report today that 13 per cent of new car buyers are paying OVER BOOK PRICE NOW .

Reason given : supply lo / demand increasing ....... coupled with a serious decline in both CHIP manufacturing and a pandemic slow down in auto mfg plants


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Snowmobile vs Suzuki Hayabusa Is the Weirdest Drag Race You'll See Today
> 
> 
> Drivers have been drag racing automobiles and motorcycles ever since they were invented. We can't say the same about snowmobiles, not on asphalt at least, but it turns out racing ski-doos at the drag strip is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoevolution.com


I saw a video years ago of some guys that swapped the skis for a set of ATV tires up front. It was a monster


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Heard a report today that 13 per cent of new car buyers are paying OVER BOOK PRICE NOW .
> 
> Reason given : supply lo / demand increasing ....... coupled with a serious decline in both CHIP manufacturing and a pandemic slow down in auto mfg plants


This is true. It's like the wild wild west out there right now.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> This is true. It's like the wild wild west out there right now.


My wife decided it was time to sell our subies 2014 w/130k 2011 w/ 110k
She has 2019 CX5. I'm getting her car and she is getting a new CX5... I'm to lazy to sell the cars privately, we got above KBB on the trades. They aren't budging much on the new car.. Mazda isn't happy we aren't financing the car.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> My wife decided it was time to sell our subies 2014 w/130k 2011 w/ 110k
> She has 2019 CX5. I'm getting her car and she is getting a new CX5... I'm to lazy to sell the cars privately, we got above KBB on the trades. They aren't budging much on the new car.. Mazda isn't happy we aren't financing the car.



Nice! I like the CX5, I've bought quite a few for stock and they're good sellers. They won't move much on the price, not many are because the next guy in line will pay them money. You can bring a wheelbarrow full of rolled quarters here, we'll take your money  

You'll have to change your sig now


----------



## Harvey

The other thing about trading in is it lowers the tax.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Nice! I like the CX5, I've bought quite a few for stock and they're good sellers. They won't move much on the price, not many are because the next guy in line will pay them money. You can bring a wheelbarrow full of rolled quarters here, we'll take your money
> 
> You'll have to change your sig now


shame you aren't closer, rather give you the biz


----------



## Campgottagopee

New shop truck


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> New shop truck


Most awesome. Saw all sorts of iterations of these mini trucks in China.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We're going to go right through the thing too. New interior, paint, wheels and tires. She's a keeper for us, it will be cool tooling around in that thing. Definitely an eye catcher.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Very cool little truck. My neighbour is a landscaper has has a similar one for bombing around in.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> It's like the wild wild west out there right now.



I've been at this car biz thing for a long, long, long time and today I saw a first. The 2021 Ram TRX Launch Edition truck is basically sold out at dealerships and they are in HIGH demand. The trucks have an MSRP in the upper 70K. i just watched one, at a dealer auction, that sold for $105,000. I'm still amazed. When this sucker crashes, and it will, I hope to steer very clear of it.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> New shop truck


4wd ? AWD ? FWD ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Its cool looking . I always thought owning a UNIMOG would be the cats ass !


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> AWD


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> I've been at this car biz thing for a long, long, long time and today I saw a first. The 2021 Ram TRX Launch Edition truck is basically sold out at dealerships and they are in HIGH demand. The trucks have an MSRP in the upper 70K. i just watched one, at a dealer auction, that sold for $105,000. I'm still amazed. When this sucker crashes, and it will, I hope to steer very clear of it.


Why is the demand so high?

It's a cool looking truck but why is it 70k to begin with?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Why is the demand so high?


Limited production to begin with, then add in manufacturing issues due to the lack of microchips 


Harvey said:


> It's a cool looking truck but why is it 70k to begin with?


Because people don't use trucks as trucks. Anyone who buys this thing won't be taking it out into the woods for firewood, or across a cornfield to go turkey hunting. They'll drive it to work. I'd love to drive one, the thing has a million HP and a zillion FP of torque. I bet you can roast the rear tires right off of the thing.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Limited production to begin with, then add in manufacturing issues due to the lack of microchips
> 
> Because people don't use trucks as trucks. Anyone who buys this thing won't be taking it out into the woods for firewood, or across a cornfield to go turkey hunting. They'll drive it to work. I'd love to drive one, the thing has a million HP and a zillion FP of torque. I bet you can roast the rear tires right off of the thing.


Having driven a 700hp vehicle..Scary doesn't begin to describe the feeling when you stomp on the gas. It the wrong hands these vehicles are dangerous.


----------



## Peter Minde

Warp daddy said:


> Its cool looking . I always thought owning a UNIMOG would be the cats ass !


I love Unimogs. If I played the lottery and won, would likely buy a Dog before buying any kind of hot rod.

@jasonwx I tried driving a friend's Toyota Supra years ago. It was hotrodded AF with 1000 horsepower. I couldn't engage the clutch, and I've driven manual all my life.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Having driven a 700hp vehicle..Scary doesn't begin to describe the feeling when you stomp on the gas. It the wrong hands these vehicles are dangerous.



No doubt. There's always a story ot there of someone who buys a supercar then wraps it around a tree on the way home. Just like this truck, just because you can doesn't mean you should. I can't image paying 100K +++++++ for something that doesn't have a basement.


----------



## tirolski

This hybrid looks nice and goes fast quickly.
V-12 0-60 under 3 seconds and tops out over 200mph with 800 horses. It's over $2mil.
The Sian by Lamborghini.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Having driven a 700hp vehicle..Scary doesn't begin to describe the feeling when you stomp on the gas. It the wrong hands these vehicles are dangerous.



LOL -- There's a 2019 McLaren 570 running tomorrow with a salvaged title ---- still estimated to bring $160,000


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> This hybrid looks nice and goes fast quickly.
> V-12 0-60 under 3 seconds and tops out over 200mph with 800 horses. It's over $2mil.
> The Sian by Lamborghini.


still slower then the Tesla S Plaid 
0-60 under 3 seconds 
top 200
143k
still an absurd amount of money


----------



## tirolski

It’s not too sweet. Wheels could fall off big Ram trucks.
Be careful out there.








Major recall of heavy-duty Ram trucks due to wheels possibly falling off | Fingerlakes1.com


Fiat Chrysler said Friday that it is recalling more than a half-million heavy-duty Ram trucks to fix a problem that can lead to wheels falling off. The company said the recall covers certain 2012 through 2021 Ram 3500 heavy-duty pickups, and Ram 4500 and 5500 cab-chassis vehicles. Some service...




fingerlakes1.com


----------



## Kingslug

jasonwx said:


> still slower then the Tesla S Plaid
> 0-60 under 3 seconds
> top 200
> 143k
> still an absurd amount of money


For that Money I would be looking at koenigsegg ....not that I don't like Lambos...but with a koenigsegg..you get way more HP..that you can't use..but whatever..


----------



## Kingslug

Swedish hypercar maker Koenigsegg made a name for itself with the Agera RS. That model stood as the world's fastest production car, able to hit a top speed of 278 mph. Its replacement is the Jesko, a hypercar cut from the same mold as its supremely impressive predecessor. With its cavernous gills, sinewy haunches, and splayed tail, the Jesko looks fast and fearless. This is modern automotive design. A 1280-hp V-8 provides the muscle, backed up by a state-of-the-art nine-speed transmission that was built in-house. The Jesko starts at roughly $3 million. From what we can tell, this car's talents justify its not-insignificant price.


----------



## jasonwx

I have one on order, but due to the micro chip shortage there is a 2 year wait. I told them the wait is unreasonable and pulled my deposit..


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> I have one on order, but due to the micro chip shortage there is a 2 year wait. I told them the wait is unreasonable and pulled my deposit..


Yeah, I was gonna get one too until I found out my ski box isn’t compatible


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> Yeah, I was gonna get one too until I found out my ski box isn’t compatible


Hmmm, when I was leaving the Catskills on Memorial Day, I met a guy driving a Ferrari 308 GT4 Dino. Mid engine, V8, 2+2, built between 1975 - 1980. He was enthusiastic about it. He goes, "It was cheap!" I go, what? "It was $30,000. A great way to get into the exotic car game!" A beautiful vehicle, but not my idea of cheap.


----------



## x10003q

Peter Minde said:


> Hmmm, when I was leaving the Catskills on Memorial Day, I met a guy driving a Ferrari 308 GT4 Dino. Mid engine, V8, 2+2, built between 1975 - 1980. He was enthusiastic about it. He goes, "It was cheap!" I go, what? "It was $30,000. A great way to get into the exotic car game!" A beautiful vehicle, but not my idea of cheap.


$30k to buy and $30k to maintain . Boatloads of turbo 4 engines are putting out more HP than the 240hp this Ferrari is putting out. The current Mustang Ecoboost 4 is running 330hp.


----------



## Kingslug

Its why all these older cars are cheap..you can't maintain them..and those that can afford that just buy newer ones..then get rid of them before they have to maintain them. Its why you can't beat a vette..looks cool..goes fast..cheap to maintain. 
But if you like Ferraris..you like Ferraris..Get some tools..learn Italian..buy the service book and have at it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Kingslug said:


> Its why you can't beat a vette


The new mid-engine is totally badass


----------



## trackbiker

Kingslug said:


> Its why you can't beat a vette..looks cool..goes fast..cheap to maintain.


Vette's are cheap because they're like cat sh!t. They're all over the place. There's probably 12 sitting in garages withing a mile radius of your house. They were bought as weekend cars, driven on Sunday, washed, and put back in the garage. So they're not rare, have low miles, were garage kept, and there's tons of parts available for them. A good, relatively cheap "classic" car if you want something to drive on the weekends but any of them post 1970 will never be worth a ton of money.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> any of them post 1970 will never be worth a ton of money.



Find an '83 and it will be worth some coin


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Find an '83 and it will be worth some coin


You are a wisenhiemer


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> The new mid-engine is totally badass


Funny... I saw 3 mid-engine Corvettes back in the fall, haven't seen one since.

@x10003q informed sources advise that an oil change for a Ferrari starts around $1500.00. And I thought BMWs were expensive.


----------



## Kingslug

I watch several youtube channels about owning these crazy cars. They talk about the maintenance expenses on some of the most expensive cars on the planet..its mind boggling..One guy spends almost a million a year on his batch. Jay Leno laughed when they wanted to charge him $1500.00 to change the wind shield wiper on his Mclaren F1...I won't drive it in the rain...
And yes the new mid engine vette is cool but comes with a higher maintenance cost due to where the motor is..


----------



## Campgottagopee

Psyched to be going to the IMSA race at Watkins Glen in a couple of weeks. Should be a fun weekend of racing, camping, and shenanigan's.

https://www.theglen.com/events/sahlens-six-hours-of-the-glen/


----------



## Kingslug

Still waiting for it to stop raining every weekend so I can take the damn bike out..this is turning into skiing..nice all week..rain on weekends......except I'll ski in the rain for a little while..


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Kingslug

Bikes like that are a bit useless as you never use all that power...responsibly. Kind of like owning a 50 BMG rifle..cool to have but what the hell can you really do with it. 
On another note..totally bummed out..finally got to the track yesterday..it stopped raining..got 2 sessions in..then tragedy strikes. Guy loses control..or something..and hits a wall at 100mph...dead. This is a very rare thing to happen at tracks like this..no idea how it happened..I went home..to shook up to stay and go out today..Everyone was in shock..Still am a bit..didn't know him but he was one of us..


----------



## Campgottagopee

Real Detroit steel











https://www.hemmings.com/stories/article/cadillac-472-500-v-8


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Real Detroit steel View attachment 9682
> 
> View attachment 9683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/article/cadillac-472-500-v-8



The convertible version = next best after '59 Eldorado convertible .


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> Real Detroit steel View attachment 9682


This makes me think of Donnie Brasco*, who owned this car before and how many bodies have been in its trunk.

*Although I think Lefty preferred the Lincoln with the crushed velvet interior. Fahgettaboutit.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I have an appreciation for NASCAR but imo they can't hold a candle to what goes on at an IMSA race. I know there are sports car fans on here, you must go to an IMSA race. Pure excitement. Non stop racing. 5 different classes going at it all at once, talk about driving in traffic 






Race track camping is something else as well. It's a hard place to get sleep, and you certainly meet some characters.








						Meet the NASCAR fan who sunburned his favorite drivers on his body
					

He’s been sunburning Dale Jr.’s and Chase and Bill Elliott’s names on his body for 18 years.




					ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## jasonwx

I have been watching on Netflix 
Formula 1 Dive to Survive 
It’s a tremendous show that follows the f1 circuit


----------



## Sbob

Spotted the new Ford Bronco.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I have been watching on Netflix
> Formula 1 Dive to Survive
> It’s a tremendous show that follows the f1 circuit


We listened to the F1 race yesterday morning

You would love the IMSA race


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> We listened to the F1 race yesterday morning
> 
> You would love the IMSA race


Give the show a look at
So goo


----------



## Kingslug

Into MotoGP now..they fall off the bikes so much its more like last man riding wins.


----------



## G.ski

Isle of Man TT. 

Holy crap those guys are nuts!


----------



## x10003q

G.ski said:


> Isle of Man TT.
> 
> Holy crap those guys are nuts!


260 deaths from all races and practices. Insanity.


----------



## Green light

Sbob said:


> View attachment 9713
> View attachment 9714
> Spotted the new Ford Bronco.


----------



## Green light

Taint a bronco


----------



## Sbob

Green light said:


> Taint a bronco


----------



## Kingslug

x10003q said:


> 260 deaths from all races and practices. Insanity.


Yet they keep showing up..I would be happy just to run the course at 1/2 speed.


----------



## Green light

You can put a name on and reincarnate anything. Still taint a real bronco


----------



## Campgottagopee

Green light said:


> You can put a name on and reincarnate anything. Still taint a real bronco


Ford Motor Company would disagree


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Ford Motor Company would disagree


Had myself a bronco II back in the day. Now that was not a Bronco. I lost reversed and opened the transmition and flipped the gears. Lost OD but got reverse back. Funny the shit I used to do when I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## Sbob

Tjf1967 said:


> Had myself a bronco II back in the day. Now that was not a Bronco. I lost reversed and opened the transmition and flipped the gears. Lost OD but got reverse back. Funny the shit I used to do when I didn't know what I was doing.





Tjf1967 said:


> Had myself a bronco II back in the day. Now that was not a Bronco. I lost reversed and opened the transmition and flipped the gears. Lost OD but got reverse back. Funny the shit I used to do when I didn't know what I was doing.


I had one as well for a short time. I made the mistake of leasing it. Turns out the short wheel base wasn’t good for towing a long trailer. 
I had a friend who had a 70’s model. I liked that style the best although they had a reputation for rust. He told me a funny story, he and a friend were driving down an old road when a German Shepard ran towards the passenger side. Just then the floor mat disappears from the passenger side. He looks in the rear view mirror to see the victory dance of the shepherd. Tossing the mat around.?


----------



## x10003q

Kingslug said:


> Yet they keep showing up..I would be happy just to run the course at 1/2 speed.


I think a mountain bike would work for me.


----------



## Brownski

The Broncos that are showing up now are the Bronco Sport- equivalent to the 80s Bronco 2. We’re still waiting for the “real” Bronco. It’s gonna be more like the original then the 80s full size version.


----------



## jasonwx

here's my real 1980 Bronco...I destroyed it


----------



## Kingslug

This looks interesting...


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> here's my real 1980 Bronco...I destroyed it
> 
> View attachment 9729


I always wanted a full size two door when I was a kid- still do. A restored 70s full convertible Jimmy would be my first choice but I’d even take a Ram Charger.


----------



## Ripitz

I want this








						Flying car completes test flight between airports
					

The vehicle runs on regular fuel and can travel up to 1,000km while airborne, its creator says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Living in the Finger Lakes Region I'd rather have an Amphicar


----------



## MarzNC

Anyone ever heard of the American Trucking Historical Society? Vintage trucks, mostly over-the-road 18-wheel tractors, plus a few dump trucks, trailers, and antique pickups. They have an annual Conference and Truck Show that moves around the country. Has been held in Syracuse.

The 3-day ATHS show was at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds near Harrisonburg, VA in early June. I met up with my North Country School classmate. He's my daughter's godfather and afterwards we drove to Asheville, NC for a quick visit before he flew home. He's been in the trucking business since his early 20s and owns/operates a small speciality flatbed company in Oregon. I know enough about the flatbed trucking business (long story) and had a good time walking around looking at big trucks for a few hours with a personal guide. There were trucks from all over N. America, mostly from east of the Rockies.

He has a family connection to the early years of the Mack company.




The truck he drove to Harrisonburg from the truck museum in Richmond.




Every truck at the show gets the custom chock of the year


----------



## Campgottagopee

MarzNC said:


> Anyone ever heard of the American Trucking Historical Society? Vintage trucks, mostly over-the-road 18-wheel tractors, plus a few dump trucks, trailers, and antique pickups. They have an annual Conference and Truck Show that moves around the country. Has been heard in Syracuse.
> 
> The 3-day ATHS show was at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds near Harrisonburg, VA in early June. I met up with my North Country School classmate. He's my daughter's godfather and afterwards we drove to Asheville, NC for a quick visit before he flew home. He's been in the trucking business since his early 20s and owns/operates a small speciality flatbed company in Oregon. I know enough about the flatbed trucking business (long story) and had a good time walking around looking at big trucks for a few hours with a personal guide. There were trucks from all over N. America, mostly from east of the Rockies.
> 
> He has a family connection to the early years of the Mack company.
> View attachment 9737
> 
> The truck he drove to Harrisonburg from the truck museum in Richmond.
> View attachment 9739
> 
> Every truck at the show gets the custom chock of the year
> View attachment 9738


I missed this.....that is cool stuff!!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm seeing more and more "not real Bronco's" on the road. Gotta say they're sweet ??


----------



## MarzNC

Campgottagopee said:


> I missed this.....that is cool stuff!!!!


Never occurred to me that there would be truck shows like this all over the U.S. Turns out there are ATHS chapters in NY too, although most are in the midwest or along the Pacific coast. We found out after leaving Harrisonburg that my schoolmate's friend from central NC brought up a truck that used to be part of a big tow truck. Pretty cool story how his son found the truck in 2019 years after it had been sold when the towing business was shut down. Had a chance to see that last weekend (another long story).








There is a chapter show at the Long Branch Park in Liverpool just outside Syracuse this weekend, July 11.

https://aths.org/events/category/chapter-show/list/


----------



## MarzNC

The Brockway Truck Museum is in Cortland, NY. They hold an annual truck show in August. Will be August 12-15, 2021. Looks like some of the events are fundraisers for the CNY Living History Museum.

I picked up a flyer at the VA truck show. The trucks are parked on Main Street that Saturday.



http://www.brockwaytrucks.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/21st-Annual-Brockway-Truck-Show-Flyer.pdf


----------



## Campgottagopee

MarzNC said:


> The Brockway Truck Museum is in Cortland, NY. They hold an annual truck show in August. Will be August 12-15, 2021. Looks like some of the events are fundraisers for the CNY Living History Museum.
> 
> I picked up a flyer at the VA truck show. The trucks are parked on Main Street that Saturday.
> 
> http://www.brockytrucks.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/21st-Annual-Brockway-Truck-Show-Flyer.pdf


Yep, you stole my big truck thunder....lol
We're very proud of our Brockway truck history. When they were being built here in town this place thrived. There are lots of those trucks still being used around here today.


----------



## trackbiker

I had a chance to tour the Mack Truck Museum when I was doing business with them. The tour is free although they are separate from Mack Trucks and ask for a donation. It looks like they haven't reopened yet since the Covid shutdown.
Mack Truck Museum


----------



## gorgonzola

Mack and transportation in general are a big part of our industrial heritage here in the Lehigh Valley, if that's your jam and in the area these are worth checking out as well:








Home -






americaonwheels.org








__





Home – National Canal Museum


Take a Trip Back To America’s Age of Canals Easton’s Hugh Moore Park is a picturesque extension of the City of Easton where America’s golden age of canals is on full display. With more than two miles of restored Lehigh Canal, a canal boat attraction unlike any other in Pennsylvania and the rest...




canals.org


----------



## MarzNC

Been to the National Canal Museum. Had a great time!

Will be in Shawnee on Delaware for a few days later this month. I'll keep the Auto Museum in mind.


----------



## MarzNC

Campgottagopee said:


> Yep, you stole my big truck thunder....lol
> We're very proud of our Brockway truck history. When they were being built here in town this place thrived. There are lots of those trucks still being used around here today.


Have you seen the truck show? I'm due in Lake Placid on August 18 for the annual North Country School alumni gathering. Wonder if spending the weekend in central NY is worth considering. Hmmm . . .


----------



## Brownski

MarzNC said:


> Wonder if spending the weekend in central NY is worth considering. Hmmm . . .


How can you even ask? Of course it is


----------



## Campgottagopee

MarzNC said:


> Have you seen the truck show? I'm due in Lake Placid on August 18 for the annual North Country School alumni gathering. Wonder if spending the weekend in central NY is worth considering. Hmmm . . .


It's been quite a few years but I've certainly been. If you like big trucks it's certainly worth while.


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> How can you even ask? Of course it is


For me, yes. For the husband who stays home . . . like he does when I go skiing in the winter, that's a different question. Not sure it's a good idea to be away for an extra 4 days to see more big trucks when I already took an unplanned trip for the show in Harrisonburg. I also I went to the Berkshires for a week in June with women friends. Have another driving trip to NYC for my daughter coming up next week (long story).

I'm having a very good time with my RAV4 Prime. 12,000 miles since we picked it up in Nov 2020.


----------



## MarzNC

Owning a pickup truck came in handy this month. Daughter recently moved into her first unfurnished apartment in Asheville for her last year in college. We had a queen bed that really wasn't being used much.

Took a bit of thinking, but my Eagle Scout husband and I figured out how to load all the bed parts for a 230 mile drive. Ratchet straps were recommended but he likes to use rope. Bottom line is that nothing moved an inch. The box spring is sitting on top of very solid bed boards, which are on top of big eye hooks. So a slightly higher angle than if just on the bed rail.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Eagle Scout ftw


----------



## Kingslug

RAT RODS


----------



## D.B. Cooper

You could commit a crime with that car and get away with it since nobody would know how to describe the thing.


----------



## x10003q

D.B. Cooper said:


> You could commit a crime with that car and get away with it since nobody would know how to describe the thing.


Yes, because green wheels are so common.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> I have an appreciation for NASCAR but imo they can't hold a candle to what goes on at an IMSA race. I know there are sports car fans on here, you must go to an IMSA race. Pure excitement. Non stop racing. 5 different classes going at it all at once, talk about driving in traffic View attachment 9710View attachment 9712
> 
> Race track camping is something else as well. It's a hard place to get sleep, and you certainly meet some characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the NASCAR fan who sunburned his favorite drivers on his body
> 
> 
> He’s been sunburning Dale Jr.’s and Chase and Bill Elliott’s names on his body for 18 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftw.usatoday.com


Back in the day, I went to multiple US Grands Prix at Watkins Glen. Good times.


----------



## marcski

Peter Minde said:


> Back in the day, I went to multiple US Grands Prix at Watkins Glen. Good times.


I don't get the appeal of NASCAR. F1 yes.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9856


What is this? A 1950 Rolls?


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> What is this? A 1950 Rolls?


I was hoping you guys could tell me? I should have looked closer.

I have no idea if it is sweet or not, didn't think it deserved it's own thread.


----------



## Peter Minde

D.B. Cooper said:


> What is this? A 1950 Rolls?


NOT a Rolls Royce or Bentley. Well preserved example of early 50s 'Murrican automobile. Best guess is that it's a Packard, but which model, I don't know.


----------



## Peter Minde

Last week, The Child and I visited the Museum of ModernArt, mainly for the Automania exhibit. The Cisitalia was the pinnacle of mid-century modern design. Clean, not an unnecessary line to be seen.


----------



## marcski

That is gorgeous, Peter. It looks a lot like but not quite as sleek as similar vintage Ferraris.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9856


That’s an early 50s Packard, probably a 1951 base model. That body style lasted a few years and they added more chrome every year. 

mm


----------



## Peter Minde

marcski said:


> That is gorgeous, Peter. It looks a lot like but not quite as sleek as similar vintage Ferraris.


Marcski the Cisitalia is from ~1948 or 1949, 12 or so years before the above Ferrari. 250 / 275 short wheelbase are among my favorite vehicles. Way outta my tax bracket sadly.


----------



## Harvey

When images have words written across them it means they are owned by an entity that is retaining the rights to them. That ferrari image is owned by a image stock house. Those companies are serious about protecting their intellectual property. 

Last year my company paid out 10k to a law firm who threatened to sue us for an image that one of our writers used on the company blog. Some image companies actually have that as their business model. They don't sell images as much as they get "settlements" from people who use images without permission. The goal is to get high rankings for images in SEO and then come after websites showing those images. I'd certainly ask you to pay the penalty, but legally it's me on the hook.

In any case I deleted the ferrari above.

Only post images you took yourself, or you have permission to use.


----------



## marcski

Peter Minde said:


> Marcski the Cisitalia is from ~1948 or 1949, 12 or so years before the above Ferrari. 250 / 275 short wheelbase are among my favorite vehicles. Way outta my tax bracket sadly.



I believe they first made the 250 in 1952. Either way, the Cisitalia was earlier. I also just learned that the Cisitalia, which I admittedly didn't know much about, was designed by PininFarina.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Almost every Ferrari from the 50s with the 3 liter 12 cylinder is referred to as 250 of some type. Some of the earlier ones look a lot like that Cisitalia. I believe the deleted picture was of a later PininFarina bodied car from the early 60s.

mm


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Milo Maltbie said:


> That’s an early 50s Packard, probably a 1951 base model.


Wow. I was looking at the winged lady to come up with R-R.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9856


It looks like a 1951 Packard 200 Deluxe



https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2014/01/23/hemmings-find-of-the-day-1951-packard-200-deluxe


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> It looks like a 1951 Packard 200 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2014/01/23/hemmings-find-of-the-day-1951-packard-200-deluxe



Certainly looks like the same hood ornament.

I think it says "Ultramatic" on the rear quarter panel. A quick google shows that that was a Packard thing.


----------



## Endoftheline

Saw this parked in a handicapped spot the other day, but they did have the placard. Not original but a very nice restoration. Guessing mid-late 50s?


----------



## G.ski

That's a restomod...it's definitely a late model corvette with 1962 corvette body panels.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

The Flintstones would be jealous.


----------



## tirolski

Adirondack Johnny said:


> The Flintstones would be jealous.
> View attachment 9914


Nice. ? 
Looks like the old beater I had at Ole Miss but it was a Chevy without the waterfall.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This is cool








Supercharged 5.7L Hemi–Powered 1964 Dodge W200 Power Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a Supercharged 5.7L Hemi–Powered 1964 Dodge W200 Power Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,607.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> This is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supercharged 5.7L Hemi–Powered 1964 Dodge W200 Power Wagon
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Supercharged 5.7L Hemi–Powered 1964 Dodge W200 Power Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,607.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringatrailer.com


Cool truck build already at $115k with 2 days to go. Expensivo.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> ool truck build already at $115k with 2 days to go. Expensivo.



It is, but with some new Ram trucks tipping the scales at over 100K, if I had the cash, I'd rather have that resto. They can have their fancy touch screens --- lol


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> $115k with 2 days to go


$152,500 1 day left
Think it touches $200K?


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> $152,500 1 day left
> Think it touches $200K?


Wow. So not worth it. This is why you cannot buy at an Auction site. Too many people watching TV car mod shows. These one off builds can be a disaster. $200k is within reach!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> $200k is within reach!!


I think so too

The thing I like about auctions is they're proof that something is only worth what someone is willing to pay. I attend them every single day. It's both a good and bad feeling when the hammer drops and you're the high bidder. It's like, man I hope I just didn't screw up --- lol


----------



## x10003q

The supposed bill to build this thing was over $400k.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> I think so too
> 
> The thing I like about auctions is they're proof that something is only worth what someone is willing to pay. I attend them every single day. It's both a good and bad feeling when the hammer drops and you're the high bidder. It's like, man I hope I just didn't screw up --- lol


I cannot even imagine. I feel like that just watching the car auctions and I have never bid at one. This is clearly some rich persons labor of love. The odd part is they only drove it for a few months (last 'check out' invoice was dated 10-29-2020) and 3k miles and now it is for sale?


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> I cannot even imagine. I feel like that just watching the car auctions and I have never bid at one. This is clearly some rich persons labor of love. The odd part is they only drove it for a few months (last 'check out' invoice was dated 10-29-2020) and 3k miles and now it is for sale?


Like the old saying goes --- more money that brains.

Who knows? Maybe the thing does 450k??? LOL
All it takes is 2 rich people with big egos to duke it out. I don't see it, but stranger things have certainly happened. I'm thinking these bidders have put proxy bids in and walked away.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Here's the dude currently with the highest bid. Just a couple years ago he boought a 1990 Landcruiser for 66K





__





The best vintage and classic cars for sale online | Bring a Trailer


Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Here's the dude currently with the highest bid. Just a couple years ago he boought a 1990 Landcruiser for 66K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best vintage and classic cars for sale online | Bring a Trailer
> 
> 
> Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringatrailer.com


Maybe he wants this for his ski house? It certainly is stylish.


----------



## Ripitz

This would get you to the mountain on powder days. It’s got potential for a cool overlanding RV.
https://images.craigslist.org/00202_g9E1YF2AvdAz_0fu0bC_1200x900.jpg


----------



## Brownski

I’ve always wondered why I haven’t seen a Humvee ambulance body converted to a camper


----------



## Campgottagopee

My truck is at $177,000 with 6hrs left

This is all the live auctions that are going on right now. Some of the numbers are staggering.



https://bringatrailer.com/auctions/


----------



## Campgottagopee

97 F350 XLT Reg Cab Diesel is currently at $35K --- that number is insane!!!









1997 Ford F-350 XLT Lariat Power Stroke 4×4 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1997 Ford F-350 XLT Lariat Power Stroke 4×4 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,676.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Ripitz

I junked two Mercedes 300SDs a few years ago because certain family members don’t appreciate the beauty and value of a few field cars. What a dummy. Now I’m looking for a wagon. This one with 128k miles sold for $41,000








1983 Mercedes-Benz 300TD Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 1983 Mercedes-Benz 300TD Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,346.




bringatrailer.com




and this one with 97k went for $56,500!








1985 Mercedes-Benz 300TD Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 1985 Mercedes-Benz 300TD Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,669.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> $200k is within reach!!


$215 and going up


----------



## Campgottagopee

$257 and reserve is off!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hammer down at $275,000 --- that was fun to watch


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Hammer down at $275,000 --- that was fun to watch


They only lost $135,000!! Excellent!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> They only lost $135,000!! Excellent!!


LOL -- first money is always the best money


----------



## Brownski

Spotted some real Broncos as I was driving past Scarsdale Ford so I stopped and walked around to see if there was a two door, since that’s what I’m more interested in…








No two doors. I was also surprised there weren’t any hardtops. Oh well. Here’s one next to a Bronco Sport for compariso:


----------



## Peter Minde

Re-posting. Now THIS is a Bronco.


----------



## Brownski

Peter Minde said:


> Re-posting. Now THIS is a Bronco.
> 
> View attachment 9956


agreed


----------



## Campgottagopee

Here we go!!








The 5 most expensive cars selling at Pebble Beach this week


The Super Bowl of super-rich car collecting kicks off in Monterey, California. this week as more than $300 million of rolling trophies comes up for auction.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Ripitz

The New Lamborghini Countach Is ? — GQ


The legendary Lambo is back.




apple.news


----------



## tirolski

Might be good to dust off the old cars without chips in em. 
Not potato chips, or chipped paint but computer chips.
Ya know, the ones with carburetors from the 80s and back.








Computer Chips inside Cars


History of Computer Chips used inside Cars. Examples of Computer technologies used in automobiles are shown from images of items from our computer memorabilia collection.



www.chipsetc.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Ya know, the ones with carburetors


Good luck finding anyone who could still work one a carb


----------



## XTski

the guy bought the shark down in eastern Long Island, next project will be a giant tuna


----------



## tirolski

Nice multi-use vehicle..
Looks like he can pour some drafts out of the 2 kegs riding in the back.


----------



## XTski

tirolski said:


> Nice multi-use vehicle..
> Looks like he can pour some drafts out of the 2 kegs riding in the back.


Yes it can go into a couple different catagories , drinking, fishing…


----------



## Campgottagopee

This is mind blowing to me. GM shutting down plants doesn't happen. The auto industry is a wild ride right now.









GM shutting down production at most of its plants in North America


General Motors will shut production at most of its North American plants for a week or two starting next week as the worsening chip shortage takes another bite out of its plans.




www.cnn.com


----------



## XTski

Yes things are strange, I was wondering how things go with EV’s during these long power outages


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tesla Model X frozen lake mystery gets solved, and the truth is stranger than fiction


Back in 2019, a picture of a charred Tesla Model X in the middle of a frozen lake in Vermont resulted in a lot of electric vehicle enthusiasts scratching their heads in confusion. Very few details were made public, though the police noted back then that the owner of the vehicle drove the Model X …




www.teslarati.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

XTski said:


> Yes things are strange, I was wondering how things go with EV’s during these long power outages


Yep 
Gas cans FTW


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Tesla Model X frozen lake mystery gets solved, and the truth is stranger than fiction
> 
> 
> Back in 2019, a picture of a charred Tesla Model X in the middle of a frozen lake in Vermont resulted in a lot of electric vehicle enthusiasts scratching their heads in confusion. Very few details were made public, though the police noted back then that the owner of the vehicle drove the Model X …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.teslarati.com


Never really considered that as a way to scam, but now I'm surprised that doesn't happen more often.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Yep
> Gas cans FTW


Like batteries, gas cans are a form of energy storage. In Louisiana power outages are messing with all forms of energy.

IMO the long term solution is a highly advanced and integrated national grid so we can take advantage of the strengths and minimize the weaknesses of each type of energy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Like batteries, gas cans are a form of energy storage. In Louisiana power outages are messing with all forms of energy.


This is true. But in a power outage gas cans win, at least for me as I always have 20 gallons on hand. I can fuel whatever mode of transportation I need and get out. 


Harvey said:


> IMO the long term solution is a highly advanced and integrated national grid so we can take advantage of the strengths and minimize the weaknesses of each type of energy.


I'm skeptical if we'll ever get there. If we do I don't think it will be in my lifetime.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Never really considered that as a way to scam, but now I'm surprised that doesn't happen more often.


I'm surprised it took Tesla 5 transactions to catch him.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

The CRV is about to be thread worthy.


----------



## Harvey

Adirondack Johnny said:


> The CRV is about to be thread worthy.


Tell.

Is that the real front end?


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Harvey said:


> Tell.
> 
> Is that the real front end?


I think so. I couldn't find the thread where you got your CRV so I posted it here


----------



## Harvey

I couldn't find it either. I think it was in the old forum.

XF is good but the search function is LAME.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm currently driving a Ram 2500 Power Wagon. I must say it is my now new favorite truck. It fits me perfectly, and has incredible features that when needed are priceless. Has front sway bar release, you can lock the rear axle alone, or lock both front and rear axles at the same time, and a factory winch. Last but certainly not least, the 6.4 liter Hemi has all the power one could want.
In short, it's a badass truck.


----------



## Brownski

That's interesting. I'm still trying to figure out what I want next and I now think I might want to buy a truck camper- which of course means that I would need a truck. In the past I wouldn't ever consider a Chrysler product but people do seem to love Rams and they seem to be the most affordable full sizes. Camper choice is also difficult but class Bs are out of this world expensive now and I don't have MC's fabrication skills.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm currently driving a Ram 2500 Power Wagon. I must say it is my now new favorite truck. It fits me perfectly, and has incredible features that when needed are priceless. Has front sway bar release, you can lock the rear axle alone, or lock both front and rear axles at the same time, and a factory winch. Last but certainly not least, the 6.4 liter Hemi has all the power one could want.
> In short, it's a badass truck.


What kinda mileage do ya get with that beast?


----------



## tirolski

Zero to 60 in 2 point 5 seconds.
1073 horse power. 
Top speed >186 mph.
Runs for 30-45 minutes at racing speed.
Pit stops recharge from 5% to 80% in 15 minutes.








1073-HP Porsche Mission R Previews the Electric Future of Customer Racing


The electric Mission R concept is about the size of the 718 Cayman but wider and lower, and it can hold its own with a 911 GT3 Cup car around the track.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> What kinda mileage do ya get with that beast


12 MPG


----------



## jasonwx

My buddy takes his 700 hp Camaro to the track every weekend. Just txt me and said a Tesla just got a warning for excessive speed. 
gasoline is done


----------



## wonderpony

My son upgraded.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> gasoline is done


Must be the power came back on


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hold on to UR ass. Gonna get even crazier, if that's even possible.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/15/business/hurricane-ida-impact-car-prices/index.html


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, that occurred to me the other day. I guess the Pilot replacement will have to wait a bit longer, whatever the hell it ends up being


----------



## Campgottagopee

We also need to wait and see how bad it is in TX. Crazy times!


----------



## gorgonzola

yea after the initial remorse of panic buying a replacement for the tacoma this spring I'm glad I did!


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> yea after the initial remorse of panic buying a replacement for the tacoma this spring I'm glad I did!


You should be very glad you did. Buying metal in this market is stressful. Pretty easy to make a big mistake right now.


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> You should be very glad you did. Buying metal in this market is stressful. Pretty easy to make a big mistake right now.


cars have metal in them lol? was in a funeral procession last weekend and the undertaker couldn't put the magnetic flag thingy on half the cars...


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> yea after the initial remorse of panic buying a replacement for the tacoma this spring I'm glad I did!


Yep bought a new cx5 
And a crosstrk sport in may
Glad we did


----------



## Peter Minde

Not to go totally off topic or anything, but... as fugly and the Ramapo service area is on the southbound NY Thruway, I've seen some quite cool cars there. Alfa Romeo GTV 6, 1970 Mustang, Ferrari 612 Scaglietti...


----------



## XTski

Peter Minde said:


> Not to go totally off topic or anything, but... as fully and the Ramapo service area is on the southbound NY Thruway, I've seen some quite cool cars there. Alfa Romeo GTV 6, 1970 Mustang, Ferrari 612 Scaglietti...


Sweeet! while working on the Marriots addition they had some super cool cars going in and out of their driveway, he showed me his huge garage with stalls like a service garage, he tinkere on his cars as well, in 2008 their 13 million dollar new home under construction caught fire, some say it was cloths from staining that spontaneously combusted, whatever it was that one job saved our company when the economy suddenly sunk, we go to build a 13 million dollar house a 2nd time, with as tight of security as I had ever seen at a job site


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Yep bought a new cx5
> And a crosstrk sport in may
> Glad we did


gonna have to change your sig lol!


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> gonna have to change your sig lol!


My daughter bought the subie
Should have said the family


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> 1970 Mustang


Buddy of mine had one of these in a convertible. Totally sweet car. It was tubbed, built motor w/blower, and nitrous. Wild ride.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Buddy of mine had one of these in a convertible. Totally sweet car. It was tubbed, built motor w/blower, and nitrous. Wild ride.


My contender for most outrageous. In college, I knew a guy that turned a Chevy Vega, of al things, into a drag racer. Who knows how he managed to stuff a blown 454 in there and keep it going in a straight line.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> My contender for most outrageous. In college, I knew a guy that turned a Chevy Vega, of al things, into a drag racer. Who knows how he managed to stuff a blown 454 in there and keep it going in a straight line.


Now that's a wicked machine! Those Vega's were real goer's with a small block, can't even imagine that car with that motor in it!!! Talk about holding on to the oh shit handle.


----------



## x10003q

The Chevy Vega weighed about 1000 pounds less than the Camaro or the Chevelle. There was a guy in my neighborhood who put a small block in his Vega for drag racing. The Vega is one of those cars that should have been way better than it turned out.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Chevy Vega


Guy I worked with had a Monza. Did the Monza replace the Vega, or was it visa verse.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I have a neighbor who has had a notchback Monza on blocks in his driveway for the last 20 years. I think the town made him cover it with a tarp. I wonder what he's waiting for. I've never even seen one of those made into a drag car. At this point even the part out value must be zero.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

84-Mile 1993 Toyota Pickup Barn Find Fetches $45,000 on eBay


This is yet another example of the gold mine that is old Toyota trucks.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> 84-Mile 1993 Toyota Pickup Barn Find Fetches $45,000 on eBay
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of the gold mine that is old Toyota trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com


Had a turn of the century Nissan Frontier 5speed with 4WD. 
She was a black beast. 
We carried a little fishin boat in the back along with a small Sea King ~5HP antique outboard. 
We caught a lot of fish with that set up.
Put >300K miles on her and it still ran but the original clutch was goin, along with a little transmission leak.
Gave it to my brother, who never drove it, & sold it to a couple “Russians" for cash on Craigslist.
She most likely saw some action overseas ...


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> 84-Mile 1993 Toyota Pickup Barn Find Fetches $45,000 on eBay
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of the gold mine that is old Toyota trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com


These no mileage purchases just bum me out. I do not doubt the value, but why bother? Just to shove the thing in some garage? The investment angle is dubious compared to other investment choices. This one is just some run of the mill PU. Seems silly. I would rather drive it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> These no mileage purchases just bum me out. I do not doubt the value, but why bother? Just to shove the thing in some garage? The investment angle is dubious compared to other investment choices. This one is just some run of the mill PU. Seems silly. I would rather drive it.


I know. It's crazy. But it brought $43,000, that's insane to me, but that's why auctions are so cool. All it takes is the right 2 buyers then you can sit back and watch. Pure entertainment.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I know. It's crazy. ... then you can sit back and watch. Pure entertainment.


----------



## Sbob

x10003q said:


> These no mileage purchases just bum me out. I do not doubt the value, but why bother? Just to shove the thing in some garage? The investment angle is dubious compared to other investment choices. This one is just some run of the mill PU. Seems silly. I would rather drive it.


I can’t speak for the 84 but I had an 81 . The ride was horrible it had a full front axle and leaf springs I got rid of it after only a couple years. They were notorious for rust around the wheel wells.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Good article








Muscle Cars Vs Sports Cars: What's the Difference? - Muscle Car


By Owen Pham A clueless spectator describes muscle cars and sports cars similarly: a flashy, fast, impressive vehicle. But are they really the same? Not at all, they are actually very different. Or, at least, they used to be. To be honest, there are definitely similarities and significant...




musclecar.uk


----------



## Peter Minde

@Campgottagopee A good article. Although when the author writes that a sports car's agility comes from a "fast engine," that sounds a bit tortured to me.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Good article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muscle Cars Vs Sports Cars: What's the Difference? - Muscle Car
> 
> 
> By Owen Pham A clueless spectator describes muscle cars and sports cars similarly: a flashy, fast, impressive vehicle. But are they really the same? Not at all, they are actually very different. Or, at least, they used to be. To be honest, there are definitely similarities and significant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> musclecar.uk


That was a fun article. Today, you can get basic sedans with 200-300+ hp, sometimes more than the muscle cars of golden era of muscle cars.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Today, you can get basic sedans with 200-300+ hp, sometimes more than the muscle cars of golden era of muscle cars.


So true. My dad had a 64 Impala SS, 409, 4spd. It makes him crazy that a simple WRX would smoke that car as soon as it gets a little curvy out there. That said, he does enjoy his XT Outback w/sport shift.....lol


----------



## Peter Minde

When I see two of these in one day, they're becoming common. Either that or too many people have too much money.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> a simple WRX would smoke that car as soon as it gets a little curvy out there.


The WRX seems to have quite a following. I know some guys who own one; they rave about the car.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Peter Minde said:


> When I see two of these in one day, they're becoming common. Either that or too many people have too much money.


When I visited Eastern Lawn Guyland last summer, I saw 3 Subarus and 6 Ferraris. That crowd definitely has too much money.
OTOH I also saw a Countach and a McLaren on the same day in Clifton Park last summer, even before the track opened. Drug cartels moving headquarters to the suburbs?

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Envious. Love the TR6. Yours is mint.





Green light said:


> Not mint by a long shot. Needs an interior. Very solid body and frame.


Back when most TR4s were actually running, I met a girl who had one. Apprently her brother had taken the whole interior out except for the seats. It sounded like the coffee can full of loose nuts and bolts I keep on my workbench. I'm thinkng of doing the same thing to my Miata.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> The WRX seems to have quite a following. I know some guys who own one; they rave about the car.


It's a cult


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> When I visited Eastern Lawn Guyland last summer, I saw 3 Subarus and 6 Ferraris. That crowd definitely has too much money.
> OTOH I also saw a Countach and a McLaren on the same day in Clifton Park last summer, even before the track opened. Drug cartels moving headquarters to the suburbs?
> 
> mm


Don't be so old fashion - its all the fund managers and hedgies driving those things.


----------



## Peter Minde

This bad boy graced our parking lot at work yesterday. Total restomod: Four wheel disc brakes; coiler rear suspension; modern Corvette motor under the hood. The sound when he fired it up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> This bad boy graced our parking lot at work yesterday. Total restomod: Four wheel disc brakes; coiler rear suspension; modern Corvette motor under the hood. The sound when he fired it up.
> 
> View attachment 10703


Nice!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ford Wants Retractable Tailpipes in Trucks for Better Off-Roading


Ford seems to think a telescoping tailpipe is one way to achieve a more aggressive departure angle.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## DomB

How about, no tail pipe for offroading? 

The person who wrote this is apparently on the North America Car & Truck of the Year jury, for what its worth. 

https://www.autonews.com/commentary/rivian-sets-bar-high-electric-pickups

Ok, I won't invade the other threads with Rivian - one time thing. 

Note he says there is really good fit and finish.

Also they appear to have built at least 86 with VINs at this point.


----------



## G.ski

Campgottagopee said:


> Ford Wants Retractable Tailpipes in Trucks for Better Off-Roading
> 
> 
> Ford seems to think a telescoping tailpipe is one way to achieve a more aggressive departure angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com


Would be cool if the tailpipes retracted and extended automatically and made kazoo noises.

Maybe the truck crowd isn't ready for that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

These cars are still bringing crazy money 


https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2021/10/19/how-the-2000-03-honda-s2000s-high-revving-engine-punched-above-its-weight


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> These cars are still bringing crazy money
> 
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2021/10/19/how-the-2000-03-honda-s2000s-high-revving-engine-punched-above-its-weight


I was looking at these about 2 years ago, they were selling for 1/2 of what they are selling for now. They are fun the drive, but the early ones are twitchy and you really need to rev the hell out of them (also part of the fun). The 2004 and later versions are easier to drive. These are autocross/track ready right out of the box. They are also easy and cheap to maintain. They are truly a special car. If I had any sense I would have bought one. I could not see the value of them going up so fast.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> I was looking at these about 2 years ago, they were selling for 1/2 of what they are selling for now. They are fun the drive, but the early ones are twitchy and you really need to rev the hell out of them (also part of the fun). The 2004 and later versions are easier to drive. These are autocross/track ready right out of the box. They are also easy and cheap to maintain. They are truly a special car. If I had any sense I would have bought one. I could not see the value of them going up so fast.


No doubt
Nice ones, no matter the miles are breaking 20K at auctions.


----------



## Campgottagopee

YeeeFuckinHA!!! Ride em Cowboy.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> YeeeFuckinHA!!! Ride em Cowboy.


What a save. Mad skilz.


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> What a save. Mad skilz.


More fun doin it on skis.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> What a save. Mad skilz.


When I was in my sport bike days I had a t-shirt that read, Wide Open Until You See God. I think that dude defines that statement....lol


----------



## Campgottagopee

I love American muscle









2023 Chevy Corvette Z06: Revs to the heavens, goes like hell


Big Nasty is back! Chevy's next mid-engined Corvette won't just hunt costly supercars -- it'll sound and look more like 'em, too.




www.cnet.com


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I love American muscle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Chevy Corvette Z06: Revs to the heavens, goes like hell
> 
> 
> Big Nasty is back! Chevy's next mid-engined Corvette won't just hunt costly supercars -- it'll sound and look more like 'em, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com


Insanity
Theses cars need to come with a lessons 
Almost need a different type of license


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> Insanity
> Theses cars need to come with a lessons
> Almost need a different type of license


The standard corvettes are crazy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The New Subaru Wilderness Truck You Want In Your Garage Next Year | Torque News
					

Check out a new rendering of a Subaru midsize pickup you want in your garage and why Subaru should build a new Wilderness truck.




					www.torquenews.com


----------



## Brownski

That’s great. I might buy one but what the market really needs is a mid size awd van with a 4x4x8 cargo area and old fashioned removable seats- 2k pound load capacity


----------



## DomB

That's cool. Didn't see a price reference not sure if they put one out.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> That’s great. I might buy one but what the market really needs is a mid size awd van with a 4x4x8 cargo area and old fashioned removable seats- 2k pound load capacity


Didn’t Ford have this?
The Econoline vans??


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> That’s great. I might buy one but what the market really needs is a mid size awd van with a 4x4x8 cargo area and old fashioned removable seats- 2k pound load capacity


Here ya go
Take your pick


https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/4x4-Cargo-Van/trucks-for-sale?category=Cargo%20Van%7C2011732&driveTrain=4x4


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm seeing more and more of these things around. They're pretty cool imo.






						Mini-Truck Inventory | Daihatsu and Mitsubishi Mini-Truck Sales
					

From the Daihatsu HiJet to the Mitsubishi MiniCab Firetruck and more, we sell many Japanese domestic mini-tricks at our dealership near Lynchburg, VA.




					www.duncanimports.com


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Didn’t Ford have this?
> The Econoline vans??


It would actually be just bigger than an Astro. Ford does make a van that fits the bill but it’s not available here


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm seeing more and more of these things around. They're pretty cool imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Truck Inventory | Daihatsu and Mitsubishi Mini-Truck Sales
> 
> 
> From the Daihatsu HiJet to the Mitsubishi MiniCab Firetruck and more, we sell many Japanese domestic mini-tricks at our dealership near Lynchburg, VA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.duncanimports.com


They are cool for sure.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> The New Subaru Wilderness Truck You Want In Your Garage Next Year | Torque News
> 
> 
> Check out a new rendering of a Subaru midsize pickup you want in your garage and why Subaru should build a new Wilderness truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.torquenews.com


It looks vaguely like a VW Amorak








2020 Volkswagen Amarok Still Impresses from Afar


It's a shame that VW's current Amarok compact pickup never made it to the United States.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> It would actually be just bigger than an Astro. Ford does make a van that fits the bill but it’s not available here


You should get the new Pacifica Hellcat --- 700+hp!! VROOM VROMM VROOM


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> It looks vaguely like a VW Amorak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Volkswagen Amarok Still Impresses from Afar
> 
> 
> It's a shame that VW's current Amarok compact pickup never made it to the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caranddriver.com


When the Baja first came out my dad bought an XT with a bolt action tranny. Man that thing was fun to drive.


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> When the Baja first came out my dad bought an XT with a bolt action tranny. Man that thing was fun to drive.


Come on Camp! We don’t say those things remember? It’s called a transmission!?


----------



## DomB

Pretty apparently balanced review of the R1t in an offroad rally: 









The Rivian R1T electric truck was a near-perfect rig for the 2021 Rebelle Rally


Despite a few hiccups along the way, Rivian's electric pickup was a champ during this grueling off-road test.




www.cnet.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Come on Camp! We don’t say those things remember? It’s called a transmission!?


LMAO!!
I forgot
Not going to apologize either


----------



## Campgottagopee

DomB said:


> Pretty apparently balanced review of the R1t in an offroad rally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rivian R1T electric truck was a near-perfect rig for the 2021 Rebelle Rally
> 
> 
> Despite a few hiccups along the way, Rivian's electric pickup was a champ during this grueling off-road test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com


I've been reading good things about their off road capabilities. 
Still not for me
Currently driving an F250 w/ the 7.3 --- bad mo-fo iffin you ask me


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Insanity
> Theses cars need to come with a lessons
> Almost need a different type of license


I just don't get the auto transmission?


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> I just don't get the auto transmission?


I don't think you could shift a bolt action quick enough to keep up with the motor


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't think you could shift a bolt action quick enough to keep up with the motor


or an EV.


----------



## DomB

Campgottagopee said:


> I've been reading good things about their off road capabilities.
> Still not for me
> Currently driving an F250 w/ the 7.3 --- bad mo-fo iffin you ask me


One not great thing about the Rivian - I believe it weighs the same as a 250 (due to batteries). I will be taking it on soft sand fairly often in the summers. Good thing one of the test drives got to take it on the same beach I fish on (they would not let me do it because, correctly, the permit I have is specific to the car I own - you can port it to a new vehicle).


----------



## DomB

Also, Camp, I am sure you are busy, but do you have a view on the ATs (20 inches) versus the all purpose (21 inches)? 

The 21's should get me about 314 miles of range; 20s will have a 10-15% hit, but if you put it into conserve mode, the hit drops to 300 miles. 

I honestly don't think I need the ATs for going onto the soft sand (on my Crv I have all purpose tires, but the CRV is way lighter). However, if I wanted to tackle offroading in the woods etc, I think the ATs would be important for mud, rocks, etc. Over time I will have more free time to get into the woods. 

Range hit in cold weather could be as high as 60% of normal range.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DomB said:


> Also, Camp, I am sure you are busy,


Not really, just watching an auction that I can't buy anything at. Shit is beyond crazy right now!!


DomB said:


> I honestly don't think I need the ATs for going onto the soft sand (on my Crv I have all purpose tires, but the CRV is way lighter). However, if I wanted to tackle offroading in the woods etc, I think the ATs would be important for mud, rocks, etc. Over time I will have more free time to get into the woods.


IMO, it's really up to how you'll be using the truck. For what I do and where I live I couldn't get by without an aggressive tire. Tires make the truck, and you want them to clean out or they're useless. I'm currently running the Cooper AT3 XLT's.


----------



## DomB

Campgottagopee said:


> Not really, just watching an auction that I can't buy anything at. Shit is beyond crazy right now!!
> 
> IMO, it's really up to how you'll be using the truck. For what I do and where I live I couldn't get by without an aggressive tire. Tires make the truck, and you want them to clean out or they're useless. I'm currently running the Cooper AT3 XLT's.


Cool, I am going to stick with the 20 AT's. They were insane in real life.


----------



## Ripitz

Everything About This Turbo Manual Minivan Is Perfect Except The Price - Jalopnik 









						Everything About This Turbo Manual Minivan Is Perfect Except The Price — Jalopnik
					

If that extremely rare Toyota 2000GT from earlier today isn’t really your jam, then I may have the thing for you. This 1989 Dodge Caravan LE with its manual transmission, rad badging and turbo is the ‘holy grail’ of Chrysler minivans. What’s not perfect is its $25,000 price.




					apple.news


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Peter Minde

@Harvey .... you want a Ford? I'll show you a Ford, by jiminy..... I'm guessing this bad boy is pre 1920.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Peter Minde said:


> @Harvey .... you want a Ford? I'll show you a Ford, by jiminy..... I'm guessing this bad boy is pre 1920.
> 
> View attachment 10833


If I had something like that, I would park wherever I wanted. I don't think the Denver Boot was designed for those mountain bike style wheels.


----------



## tirolski

Here ya go Camp.
Race car/snow-machine gonna do Antartica this December.

She’s got a boxer engine init too.
https://travelguides.buzz/topstories/the-1956-porsche-365a-turned-into-a-snowmobile-for-a-race-across-a-glacier-in-antarctica/


----------



## Campgottagopee

Just when you think you've seen everything something else happens.








						A Chevy Metro Sold For $18,200 On Bring A Trailer, And I'm Wrapping My Head Around That
					

This is where we are, people. History has led us to 21-year old Metros going for $18 grand. Way to go, everyone.




					jalopnik.com


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Just when you think you've seen everything something else happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chevy Metro Sold For $18,200 On Bring A Trailer, And I'm Wrapping My Head Around That
> 
> 
> This is where we are, people. History has led us to 21-year old Metros going for $18 grand. Way to go, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com


Absolutely insane


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Just when you think you've seen everything something else happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chevy Metro Sold For $18,200 On Bring A Trailer, And I'm Wrapping My Head Around That
> 
> 
> This is where we are, people. History has led us to 21-year old Metros going for $18 grand. Way to go, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com


Millenials favorin old Russki cars too.








						Cars for Comrades
					

American car enthusiasts, particularly young ones, are beginning to appreciate metal produced behind the Iron Curtain.




					insider.hagerty.com


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> Millenials favorin old Russki cars too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars for Comrades
> 
> 
> American car enthusiasts, particularly young ones, are beginning to appreciate metal produced behind the Iron Curtain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insider.hagerty.com


That mystifying. For Boomers, Russian and other commie cars were Exhibit A for motivating us to fight Marxism. The V-12 8 series came out while East Germans were still driving Travants. That was the same year the Berlin Wall fell. Coincidence? I think not.

mm


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Just when you think you've seen everything something else happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chevy Metro Sold For $18,200 On Bring A Trailer, And I'm Wrapping My Head Around That
> 
> 
> This is where we are, people. History has led us to 21-year old Metros going for $18 grand. Way to go, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com


This is the definition of insanity by both the seller and the buyer , with the buyer getting an gold star for taking this piece of shyt off the buyer for $18,200 plus fees/transportation.
I hate when any cars are preserved, but preserving a Metro? Now the buyer must continue to store and just look at this thing if they want to preserve the value. Maybe they just want to drive it? But who the eff chooses to drive a Metro? This was a tin can when it was new and even at 18k, it still is a tin can. Can you imagine getting excited about a 1.0 liter 3 cylinder that creates 55 horsepower and 58 lb-ft of torque?


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> This is the definition of insanity by both the seller and the buyer , with the buyer getting an gold star for taking this piece of shyt off the buyer for $18,200 plus fees/transportation.
> I hate when any cars are preserved, but preserving a Metro? Now the buyer must continue to store and just look at this thing if they want to preserve the value. Maybe they just want to drive it? But who the eff chooses to drive a Metro? This was a tin can when it was new and even at 18k, it still is a tin can. Can you imagine getting excited about a 1.0 liter 3 cylinder that creates 55 horsepower and 58 lb-ft of torque?


LMAO!
Same day acceleration! I will say that in our current market 18K doesn't buy much, BUT, as you say, a Metro? I was too was flabbergasted after reading that. Nobody wins with a Metro.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Weren’t Metros used for ice racing back in the day? Is ice racing still a thing?

mm


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

As a kid I loved watching the ice racing on Lac St. Louis off the island of Montreal. The hot picks in those days were the Datsun 510, Austin Mini (original version) and MGBs. Then there were the crazy motorcycles with 2" studs.


----------



## Ripitz

I was in Chamonix once while a 24 hour ice race was going on. It was unreal. Insanely loud rally cars were flying around a tight little track right outside the town center. In the morning we checked them out, the speed was mind boggling. We got a nice view of the circuit from above on the Aiguille du Midi tram and went skiing for the day. Came back for apres and they were still going, loud as hell. Had dinner and went partying, forgot all about it. Stumbled out of the All Night Disco at 4 in the morning. “What the hell is that noise?”. Still at it! I’ll never forget that sound echoing off the valley walls. I don’t think they do that there anymore.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> View attachment 10990


FKNA!
That thing bleeds cool.


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> View attachment 10990


 Harv, I'm looking at the tag... are you dailying that bad boy?


----------



## Harvey

That's my man Al's shop. I stopped in to see if he could change my wife's oil tomorrow. I seems like he's always working on something cool. I don't know shti about cars, but I can recognize art.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## tirolski

Here’s a new red racer from Ferrari.








						Ferrari Daytona SP3 - Ferrari.com
					

A tribute to mid-rear-engined sports cars, the Ferrari Daytona SP3 is the new car in the Icona series, an homage to the homonymous American circuit.




					www.ferrari.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

10 Cheap Pickups You'll Regret Buying
					

While they may seem like massive bargains, these affordable pickups will give you nothing but trouble down the road.




					www.hotcars.com


----------



## Ripitz

My dad had one of these. I doubt it was a champagne edition. It was a farm truck.








						1965 International Harvester Scout 80 Is Old-School Fancy and up for Auction — Car and Driver
					

Up for auction on Bring a Trailer, this SUV is part of the Champagne Series, the luxurious International Scout.




					apple.news


----------



## x10003q

Ripitz said:


> My dad had one of these. I doubt it was a champagne edition. It was a farm truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1965 International Harvester Scout 80 Is Old-School Fancy and up for Auction — Car and Driver
> 
> 
> Up for auction on Bring a Trailer, this SUV is part of the Champagne Series, the luxurious International Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


One of the football coaches in high school had one of these. It was slower than dirt and rusted out. Those 4 cylinders used to get about 10 mpg. We gave the coach tons of crap for his Scout. He was a good guy and laughed with us. He would drive us home in a pinch and it was a loud and rattley crap show.


----------



## Green light

My first vehicle was a 68 Scout. Half cab, same 4 cyl with the 3 speed, no OD. Going downhill with the wind pushing you it did 60mph. They were All Wheel Drive, everything locked in. It would go anywhere in the woods. Was an ex plow vehicle for a hospital down by Albany. Even had an air horn on the roof!


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> My dad had one of these. I doubt it was a champagne edition. It was a farm truck.


Our dad had a mid 60's Scout too in the Red with White top. 
Stick shift, cold, noisy, boxy and fun is what I remember. 
Got ya from point A to point B pretty much anywhere anytime.


----------



## Peter Minde

Friend of mine had an International Harvester Travelall. Biggest vehicle I've driven. You could get a whole Everst expedition in that bad boy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Friend of mine had an International Harvester Travelall. Biggest vehicle I've driven. You could get a whole Everst expedition in that bad boy.


Friggin cool ride


----------



## Campgottagopee

At $27,850, Is This 2004 Chevy Express 4x4 Upfitter A Deal?


Full-sized luxury vans are like private jets for the road — and serve an equally eclectic audience.




jalopnik.com


----------



## Sbob

__





DelicaUSA


DELICA USA




www.delicausa.com





Pretty cool little van .


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> View attachment 11451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DelicaUSA
> 
> 
> DELICA USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delicausa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool little van .


Very cool. A lot cheaper than the 4WD VWs. I couldn’t buy a right hand drive though.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Sbob said:


> Pretty cool little van .


When I was in the Dominican Republic (early '90's) these vans were used as taxi/public transportation. As I recall, I once counted 20 people in and on the thing. It looked like one of those locomotives you see in India.


----------



## x10003q

Just don't have a front off-axis accident.


----------



## Low Angle Life

I read recently that some states including Maine are classifying Delica's as mini trucks similar to K cars and are thus being outlawed from the roads. 4WD Astro's and Safari's are the next best thing. Its a real shame, JDM stuff is super cool.








Why Is Maine Deregistering Mitsubishi Delica vans?


The state of Maine has allegedly begun sending notices to Mitsubishi Delica owners stating that the vans can no longer be registered as motor vehicles.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> I read recently that some states including Maine are classifying Delica's as mini trucks similar to K cars and are thus being outlawed from the roads. 4WD Astro's and Safari's are the next best thing. Its a real shame, JDM stuff is super cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Is Maine Deregistering Mitsubishi Delica vans?
> 
> 
> The state of Maine has allegedly begun sending notices to Mitsubishi Delica owners stating that the vans can no longer be registered as motor vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motortrend.com


That’s silly. What about the Suzuki Samari or the early Jeep Willys for that matter?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Suzuki Samari


Those things are cool
Another cool rig, but much rarer, is the Isuzu Vehicross. These things will being going up in price.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Those things are cool
> Another cool rig, but much rarer, is the Isuzu Vehicross. These things will being going up in price.


Samurais we’re cool. Not as cool as a Bratt, but cool


----------



## Campgottagopee

This article is quite funny. The author is a little out of touch with the current used car/truck market.








						This Might Be The Most Ridiculous Dealer Markup On A Pickup Truck
					

Nissan dealer says "hold my beer" to new RAM TRX premiums




					jalopnik.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hammer dropped at $110,000








						1982 Jeep J10 Honcho Pickup | F61 | Indy 2021 | Mecum Auctions
					

1982 Jeep J10 Honcho Pickup presented as Lot F61 at Indianapolis, IN




					www.mecum.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Completely unrelated, but here's Rheinhardt, the shooting brake I refer to in blog posts. Dieselgate Jetta. Wonderful to drive until the DPF light goes off. Dealership just replaced the entire emissions system under warranty. Diesel particulate filter, EGR, catalytic converters, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Hammer dropped at $110,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 Jeep J10 Honcho Pickup | F61 | Indy 2021 | Mecum Auctions
> 
> 
> 1982 Jeep J10 Honcho Pickup presented as Lot F61 at Indianapolis, IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mecum.com


That was a piece of crap when it was new. They made only 1200 because they couldn't sell them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> That was a piece of crap when it was new. They made only 1200 because they couldn't sell them.


LOL -- so true
I was also thinking one could have a 2022 Jeep Grand Wagoneer for the same price. Auctions are so much fun to watch.


----------



## Warp daddy

Want dis puppy MB unimog go thru damn near anything , put a plow on it , im in hog heaven


----------



## Milo Maltbie

x10003q said:


> That was a piece of crap when it was new. They made only 1200 because they couldn't sell them.


I'm not too surprised by that price. It confirms my belief that prices peak when cars are 40 years old. That's when you have enough money to buy the car you wanted when you were 14 years old.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> I'm not too surprised by that price. It confirms my belief that prices peak when cars are 40 years old. That's when you have enough money to buy the car you wanted when you were 14 years old.
> 
> mm


Some truth to that
A 2019 Ford GT, 500K new, sold for 1.4m
Point is, or so my take, is it has to do more with rarity. I watched that 82 Jeep and there were only 2 guys on it, both had to have it and thus the sale price. There aren't any of those things around especially in near mint condition.


----------



## tirolski

Here’s a sweet one for winter use.
Even has electric motors.








						There's a Massive Antarctic Exploration Vehicle Lost Somewhere at the Bottom of the World
					

Last seen in 1958, it was designed to travel 5000 miles and self-sustain for an entire year.




					www.thedrive.com


----------



## Sbob

I would love something like this but Wife is camping averse


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> LOL -- so true
> I was also thinking one could have a 2022 Jeep Grand Wagoneer for the same price. Auctions are so much fun to watch.


i was behind one the other day.. I couldn't believe the size and it was butt ugly


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> i was behind one the other day.. I couldn't believe the size and it was butt ugly


Really? I think they look cool in the pics.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Holy pandemic!









						Toyota Beats GM in U.S. Sales; GM Had Led Every Year Since 1931
					

Toyota's hybrid sales were especially notable at nearly 600,000 sold, up 73 percent.




					www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

If this is ever built, buy one.








						C8 Chevy Corvette Wagon Has Massive Side Ducts for Unbelievable Mid-Engine Setup
					

Just like the idea of switching the traditional front-engine rear-wheel-drive configuration to a mid-engine setup, the desire to make practical Corvettes...




					www.autoevolution.com


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Holy pandemic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Beats GM in U.S. Sales; GM Had Led Every Year Since 1931
> 
> 
> Toyota's hybrid sales were especially notable at nearly 600,000 sold, up 73 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caranddriver.com


If you don't have the vehicles to sell it creates problems.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Campgottagopee said:


> If this is ever built, buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8 Chevy Corvette Wagon Has Massive Side Ducts for Unbelievable Mid-Engine Setup
> 
> 
> Just like the idea of switching the traditional front-engine rear-wheel-drive configuration to a mid-engine setup, the desire to make practical Corvettes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoevolution.com



Ha, you can get the equivalent now: 

https://www.porsche.com/canada/en/models/taycan/taycan-models/taycan-turbo-s-cross-turismo/

Go for the Turbo S with 750 HP and 0-60 in 2.9 seconds. Pretty fast for a wagon. Plug me in, baby.


----------



## tirolski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Go for the Turbo S with 750 HP and 0-60 in 2.9 seconds. Pretty fast for a wagon. Plug me in, baby.


SBR, what’s yer hurry?


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Ripitz

This Ford E-350 Camper Has 4x4 And A 444-Horsepower Diesel V8 — Jalopnik
					

Owning a camper van gives you the opportunity to set your stakes down in places where there are no hotels. But driving these things isn’t usually fun. Soon to roll across the auction block is a camper van that may be an antidote with its high ground clearance, four-wheel-drive and 444-horsepower...




					apple.news


----------



## Campgottagopee

Now here's a woods machine!


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Anybody else watching Barrett Jackson right now? Good god!


----------



## jasonwx

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Anybody else watching Barrett Jackson right now? Good god!


It was insane


----------



## Campgottagopee

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Anybody else watching Barrett Jackson right now? Good god!


Of course 
Fun auction ??


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Suddenly I don't feel so successful. ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Suddenly I don't feel so successful. ?


No kidding. To make matters worse, the dudes buying those cars are #1 it's chump change to them, and #2 don't give a flying F if they ever make money on them.
I buy metal for a living and it's expected ever piece makes money. Oh how I wish that was true.....lol


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Campgottagopee said:


> No kidding. To make matters worse, the dudes buying those cars are #1 it's chump change to them, and #2 don't give a flying F if they ever make money on them.
> I buy metal for a living and it's expected ever piece makes money. Oh how I wish that was true.....lol


You know I had to make a meme about it. ?


----------



## trackbiker

I've had two friends sell classic cars in show quality, all original, mint condition over the past three years. Neither one got close to JB prices and they were advertised nationally. Barrett Jackson pricing is so inflated. I think it's just an ego thing for the people buying those cars to be seen on TV buying a jackson Barrett car. And yes, money is no object for those guys.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> I've had two friends sell classic cars in show quality, all original, mint condition over the past three years. Neither one got close to JB prices and they were advertised nationally. Barrett Jackson pricing is so inflated. I think it's just an ego thing for the people buying those cars to be seen on TV buying a jackson Barrett car. And yes, money is no object for those guys.


One thing that Barret - Jackson and Mecum do is market their "stuff" to the correct audience, that's half the battle when selling at auctions.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

It looks like a lot of the buyers are drinking too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> Barrett Jackson pricing is so inflated.


Pricing? It's an auction. Auctions are proof that something is only worth what someone is willing to pay.


trackbiker said:


> I've had two friends sell classic cars in show quality, all original, mint condition over the past three years.


Here's the rub. All original and mint condition are relative. It's rare you find 2 people that will agree on what those mean.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Pricing? It's an auction. Auctions are proof that something is only worth what someone is willing to pay.


My folks went to an auction together and Dad’s brother-in-law told him he was bidding against my Mom.
They were the only 2 bidding at the time. I think it was for a big copper kettle.
We bought it.
Heard that story again recently.


----------



## trackbiker

Campgottagopee said:


> Pricing? It's an auction. Auctions are proof that something is only worth what someone is willing to pay.
> 
> Here's the rub. All original and mint condition are relative. It's rare you find 2 people that will agree on what those mean.


I get what and agree with what you're saying. I just think Jackson Barrett gets prices that no one else gets. Granted, they get the best of the best and two cars could be identical but because "so and so" did the restoration that one is somehow worth a lot more than the other. I think people buying there are a different crowd. There's people who don't look anywhere else and just want a "Jackson Barrett car. Or want to be seen on TV or whatever. I don't think real investors buy there. People buying "toys" where price is of no issue buy there.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> I think people buying there are a different crowd.


You nailed it with that one!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> You nailed it with that one!


My aunt in western Pennsylvania was an auctionologist. She new all the auctioneers and would study the local papers so when her sisters came to town they knew where to go on Saturday. Sh’e'd also have a barn-sized yard sale every year that was just a big party even if folks didn’t buy a thing.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This 23-Window 1959 VW Bus Goes Harder Off-Road Than Most New Jeeps
					

Yeah, it's one of the rarest and most valuable VW Bus models ever. What about it?




					www.thedrive.com


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> This 23-Window 1959 VW Bus Goes Harder Off-Road Than Most New Jeeps
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's one of the rarest and most valuable VW Bus models ever. What about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com


Ever wish ya didn’t have a radiator?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> My aunt in western Pennsylvania was an auctionologist. She new all the auctioneers and would study the local papers so when her sisters came to town they knew where to go on Saturday. Sh’e'd also have a barn-sized yard sale every year that was just a big party even if folks didn’t buy a thing.


Leroy VanDyke, my buddy's Uncle. He's still kickin and performing.


----------



## tirolski




----------



## Ripitz

Check Out This Mega-Rare 1974 Ford Econoline 300 4x4 Quadravan!
					

A Four Wheeler reader shares the story of his 1974 Ford Econoline 300 4x4 Quadravan including the results of jumping it off a sand dune.




					www.motortrend.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Check Out This Mega-Rare 1974 Ford Econoline 300 4x4 Quadravan!
> 
> 
> A Four Wheeler reader shares the story of his 1974 Ford Econoline 300 4x4 Quadravan including the results of jumping it off a sand dune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motortrend.com


Wicked
I'd whip that, no doubt. What a snowmobile hauler that would make.


----------



## Ripitz

Hey, @MarzNC, you can sell your 1998 Ford Ranger AKA the “Giant Wheelbarrow” and get a new Ford Maverick…
allegedly. 








CarMax Wants $23,000 For A 12-Year-Old Ford Ranger — Jalopnik


The car market right now may be best described by Sofi Tukker, but some prices are still absurd enough to elicit genuine shock and horror. Usually, though, those prices are limited to new-car dealer markups or certain prestige auction sites. Now a new player has entered those hallowed high-price...




apple.news


----------



## Peter Minde

Adirondack Johnny said:


> You know I had to make a meme about it. ?
> View attachment 12407



Yeah.... Back in the day, I knew a salesman from another distributor who made the down payment on his house by selling a couple guitars from his collection.


----------



## Campgottagopee

CarMax, Carvana, are 2 places I'd run from


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Hey, @MarzNC, you can sell your 1998 Ford Ranger AKA the “Giant Wheelbarrow” and get a new Ford Maverick…
> allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarMax Wants $23,000 For A 12-Year-Old Ford Ranger — Jalopnik
> 
> 
> The car market right now may be best described by Sofi Tukker, but some prices are still absurd enough to elicit genuine shock and horror. Usually, though, those prices are limited to new-car dealer markups or certain prestige auction sites. Now a new player has entered those hallowed high-price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Hyundai has a new little truck too


----------



## tirolski

Comes with a cassette player and in the winter, with the white, ya won’t see the salt.








2,400-Mile 1989 Pontiac Firebird 20th Anniversary Turbo Trans Am


Bid for the chance to own a 2,400-Mile 1989 Pontiac Firebird 20th Anniversary Turbo Trans Am at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,391.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## tirolski

Anybody here buy this one?
5-speed diesel.








2.0L TDI-Powered 1985 Volkswagen Vanagon Westfalia Syncro Conversion


Bid for the chance to own a 2.0L TDI-Powered 1985 Volkswagen Vanagon Westfalia Syncro Conversion at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,565.




bringatrailer.com




Almost has AC.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> Anybody here buy this one?
> 5-speed diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0L TDI-Powered 1985 Volkswagen Vanagon Westfalia Syncro Conversion
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 2.0L TDI-Powered 1985 Volkswagen Vanagon Westfalia Syncro Conversion at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,565.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringatrailer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost has AC.


If only. Those 4WD bad boys were built by Puch in Austria and were also used as military vehicles. Should be wicked capable.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Forgotten Supercar: A Detailed Look At The Pontiac Tojan


GM's forgotten 800 horsepower supercar, the Pontiac Tojan has quite a compelling story behind it.




www.hotcars.com


----------



## Harvey

Not sure if old equals sweet. No bullet hole that I could see. Any venture a guess on the year for this Buick?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Not sure if old equals sweet. No bullet holes that I could see. Any venture a guess on the year for this Buick?
> 
> View attachment 14550


Def sweet
Early 30's? ish?


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Forgotten Supercar: A Detailed Look At The Pontiac Tojan
> 
> 
> GM's forgotten 800 horsepower supercar, the Pontiac Tojan has quite a compelling story behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotcars.com


I never knew that these existed.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> I never knew that these existed.


Me either!


----------



## Harvey

That rear quarter looks funky to me. Maybe it's the angle.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> Not sure if old equals sweet. No bullet holes that I could see. Any venture a guess on the year for this Buick?
> 
> View attachment 14550


I'm guessing 1929. It looks like there's a spot for a hand crank in the lower rad. I like the suicide doors. I wonder if there's a trunk hanging off the back.


----------



## x10003q

It looks like pictures of a 1932 Buick Series 60 Sedans








1932 Buick Series 60


1932 Buick Model 67 Sedan, only 62,000 miles, totally rust free, very nice older restoration, classic Ebony Black paint, excellent Gray broadcloth interior,...



www.connorsmotorcar.com


----------



## tirolski

This one might not be too sweet but it should include the steps and maybe the post on the hood.
You’ll most likely have to store those away when ya get her back on the road in The UpState.

_“It ran when I parked it."_








Camper - rvs - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


This camper has a 360m in it. It ran when I parked it. If you have any questions call or text me please.



binghamton.craigslist.org


----------



## Campgottagopee

https://www.way.com/blog/what-does-gtx-stand-for-in-cars/


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> https://www.way.com/blog/what-does-gtx-stand-for-in-cars/


_GTO is an acronym for ‘Gran Turismo Omologato,’ which translates to ‘Grand Touring Homologation’ in Italian. Over time, it has evolved to mean ‘speed.’_

Whiteface wants to do some homologation to a couple trails for FIS sanctioned racing. 
Makes sense in Italian.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 14903


Nice patina.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Nice patina.


Yes 
The tree growing out of the roof is a nice touch.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 14903


Ya could start plants on her roof. 
Good tires.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> Nice patina.


It is like a work of art.

That Studebaker is very cool camp!


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> _GTO is an acronym for ‘Gran Turismo Omologato,’ which translates to ‘Grand Touring Homologation’ in Italian. Over time, it has evolved to mean ‘speed.’_
> 
> Whiteface wants to do some homologation to a couple trails for FIS sanctioned racing.
> Makes sense in Italian.


when I had my GTI I always said "Good Time Inside!", what a d!ck


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> when I had my GTI I always said "Good Time Inside!", what a d!ck


Kinda hard to impress southern belles with the piece of shit 67 Chevy pickup at Ole Miss.
Put a beaver hide, held down with bungies, on the Yamaha to cover the exposed foam padding on the seat.
Rolled it right up when not in use.
Twas a much cooler ride.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 14903


This looks like the Scooby Doo gang is about to exit the van, with all the guys having mullets.


----------



## Peter Minde

I got 4 f'n photos of a Ford GT40 that rolled in to work Saturday, and this app doesn't think they're legit images. Only the second one I've seen in the wild, making Lamborghinis seem downright common.

You can get a case of wine into a Porsche. Wasn't happening with this bad boy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> I got 4 f'n photos of a Ford GT40 that rolled in to work Saturday, and this app doesn't think they're legit images. Only the second one I've seen in the wild, making Lamborghinis seem downright common.
> 
> You can get a case of wine into a Porsche. Wasn't happening with this bad boy.


I saw your pics on Insta
What an amazing ride
Looks fast sitting still
Only ones I've ever seen have been at Watkins Glenn International


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Hey, @MarzNC, you can sell your 1998 Ford Ranger AKA the “Giant Wheelbarrow” and get a new Ford Maverick…
> allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarMax Wants $23,000 For A 12-Year-Old Ford Ranger — Jalopnik
> 
> 
> The car market right now may be best described by Sofi Tukker, but some prices are still absurd enough to elicit genuine shock and horror. Usually, though, those prices are limited to new-car dealer markups or certain prestige auction sites. Now a new player has entered those hallowed high-price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


A friend stopped by a couple days ago in his new Maverick hybrid pickup.
Ordered it last summer and just got it. 
He likes it so far.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Maverick











Old Ford Maverick V8 Has Carburetor From A Lawn Mower, Gets 41 MPG


A small lawn mower carburetor was installed on a 302 cubic inch Ford V8 as an experiment, and the engine actually achieved 41 mpg on the highway.




www.motor1.com


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## x10003q

You are a cruel person posting these shots - just another reminder that I need a party car. Bastard!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> CarMax, Carvana, are 2 places I'd run from


This is just the beginning, their business models aren't sustainable.









Illinois Suspends Carvana Sales Over Delays With Registrations, Titles


Online car dealer Carvana cannot do business in Illinois until it resolves problems with getting buyers vehicle registrations and titles, the Illinois Secretary of State’s office said Monday.




www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> You are a cruel person posting these shots - just another reminder that I need a party car. Bastard!!


Wait until tis Friday
Antique, classic, and muscle car sale


----------



## Brownski




----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> View attachment 15083


Very cool


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Brownski

I just think these things are cool


----------



## Brownski

It’s a 1970 so a little older than me


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 15087


I see your cool camper and raise you


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 15087


Double post


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I see your cool camper and raise you


LOL
Not a camper
Just a Subie Sambar van
Bosses new toy


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> LOL
> Not a camper
> Just a Subie Sambar van
> Bosses new toy


Get us some of these @Campgottagopee


----------



## Sbob

Campgottagopee said:


> LOL
> Not a camper
> Just a Subie Sambar van
> Bosses new toy


Thought it was one like this


----------



## Ripitz

Meet the Ultimate Overlanding Vehicle, As Built by the Experts


Aussie-inspired, American-made.




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> I got 4 f'n photos of a Ford GT40 that rolled in to work Saturday, and this app doesn't think they're legit images. Only the second one I've seen in the wild, making Lamborghinis seem downright common.
> 
> You can get a case of wine into a Porsche. Wasn't happening with this bad boy.


Send it to me I will add it.


----------



## Ripitz

VW Restores the One-Off ‘Half-Track Fox’ T1 from 60 Years Ago — HICONSUMPTION


The unique Microbus boasts four axles, with a chain drive track fitted to the rear two.




apple.news


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## MarzNC

Ripitz said:


> VW Restores the One-Off ‘Half-Track Fox’ T1 from 60 Years Ago — HICONSUMPTION
> 
> 
> The unique Microbus boasts four axles, with a chain drive track fitted to the rear two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


A little more about restored VW quad-axle T1 van called the Half-track Fox.









VW declares quad-axle T1 van "most off-road-capable Bulli ever"


Think "most off-road-capable VW Type 2" of all time and the T3 Syncro probably flashes to mind, perhaps a modern-day aftermarket creation like the Terracamper Terock. Ask VW, though, and it broadens the conversation with a much rarer, lesser-known model named the "Half-track Fox." The one-of-a-kind…




newatlas.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 15019View attachment 15020View attachment 15021View attachment 15022





Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 15019View attachment 15020View attachment 15021View attachment 15022


Love me a Lotus Europa!


----------



## tirolski

There’s a 300cc BMW “car" for auction at Bring A Trailer. 
Bid’s at $5K now.













						1959 BMW Isetta 300
					

Bid for the chance to own a 1959 BMW Isetta 300 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,714.




					bringatrailer.com


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> There’s a 300cc BMW “car" for auction at Bring A Trailer.
> Bid’s at $5K now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 BMW Isetta 300
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1959 BMW Isetta 300 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,714.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringatrailer.com


Germany, still rebuilding post war. My late friend Colin recalled rationing in London postwar.


----------



## Peter Minde

This one's for @Campgottagopee. I've begun looking at used cars for my child. I know the market is tight right now. Is there any wiggle room to negotiate on price? Thank you,


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> This one's for @Campgottagopee. I've begun looking at used cars for my child. I know the market is tight right now. Is there any wiggle room to negotiate on price? Thank you,


That's a tough one. I'd say there is some, not much. The market is still so screwy. Dealers are paying top, top, $$$ for cars right now. You might find a few hundred but I'd imagine that's it.
Finding something might be the hardest issue you'll run into right now.....


----------



## Campgottagopee

Honestly I'd recommend looking at new. You may have to travel but right now that's the best bang for the buck.
I say that assuming you can find a dealer to sell at MSRP.

Or you get a new whip and give yours away.


----------



## Peter Minde

Thanks, Camp. If I could knock a few hundred dollars off the price of used, I'd be fine with that. Not expecting a pie in the sky deal in this market.

Giving the child my car isn't an option: she doesn't drive manual.


----------



## Brownski

Canvas your area with an open mind, Peter. I was intent on buying a used regular cab compact pickup for our third car when junior got his license but prices were ridiculous. We got a brand new Elantra for dirt cheap instead and its been great. I bet there's some class of practical vehicle out there that isn't in such high demand.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

There are so many cool cars, but, imo a big block Vette with a 4spd is the coolest.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Milo Maltbie

I don’t get it. How much firewood can it haul?

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> I don’t get it. How much firewood can it haul?
> 
> mm


Had a piece of shit ’67 Chevy pick up while at Ole Miss. 
I touched up the faded paint on her with Benjamin Moore outdoor flat white and a wide brush.
That there one is way too shiny.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> I don’t get it. How much firewood can it haul?
> 
> mm


It wouldn't be for me either. That said, I have a massive appreciation for the quality of craftsmanship that went into this truck.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> It wouldn't be for me either. That said, I have a massive appreciation for the quality of craftsmanship that went into this truck.


I fixed the linkage for the 3 speed on the column on the ’67 by cutting some rubber tubing and using some metal wire.
She shifted real smooth again when things got back to being tight. 
The passenger door started to fly open rounding left handed turns and had a load of laundry fly out once coming back from the air base in Columbus Miss. Wire fixed that too.
True craftsmanship.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> I fixed the linkage for the 3 speed on the column on the ’67 by cutting some rubber tubing and using some metal wire.
> She shifted real smooth again when things got back to being tight.
> The passenger door started to fly open rounding left handed turns and had a load of laundry fly out once coming back from the air base in Columbus Miss. Wire fixed that too.
> True craftsmanship.


IIRC the 67 Chevy was way better looking and more comfortable than earlier pick ups. After that it was all a slippery slope to automatic transmissions and heated leather seats. 

mm


----------



## Ripitz

1977 Chevrolet Blazer


1977 Chevrolet Blazer Chalet - Serial Number 1221 - Family Owned Since Ne...



www.garagekeptmotors.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> 1977 Chevrolet Blazer
> 
> 
> 1977 Chevrolet Blazer Chalet - Serial Number 1221 - Family Owned Since Ne...
> 
> 
> 
> www.garagekeptmotors.com


Yep 
So cool 
Reminds me of duck hunting in the 80's
Thing looks mint


----------



## gorgonzola

Spotted on yesterdays ride


----------



## Campgottagopee

Just when you think you've seen it all.


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> Spotted on yesterdays ride


There’s an anchor but there ain’t no prop visible.
Maybe just spin the wheels fast in the water when she’s a floatin to go.


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> There’s an anchor but there ain’t no prop visible.
> Maybe just spin the wheels fast in the water when she’s a floatin to go.


I“m sorry to correct you but there is an outboard. You can see it hanging down at the rear


----------



## tirolski

Bski there may be motors but where's the coppeller?
The thingy 🍺with the spinnin blades.
It may be a jet boat though, hard to tell.


----------



## Brownski

It may have a blade broken off but I for sure see a prop 





It must be summer… cause I really want to win this one.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Bski there may be motors but where's the coppeller?
> The thingy 🍺with the spinnin blades.
> It may be a jet boat though, hard to tell.


I also like the antique fire extinguisher. Maybe they’re using it for an auxiliary fuel tank?


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> It may have a blade broken off but I for sure see a prop
> 
> View attachment 15681
> 
> It must be summer… cause I really want to win this one.


Attaboy👍
The tractor seats and loudspeaker add nice touches too.


----------



## Warp daddy

Ah the blowout patch on the ass end of that Redneck Cruise Ship is particularly impressive 😂😂


----------



## Peter Minde

Guy in my new town (Boonton, the Brooklyn of Morris County NJ) has a shiny white truck with something like a 36" lift kit. What he'll use that for, I have no idea. Really over the top.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Peter Minde said:


> Guy in my new town (Boonton, the Brooklyn of Morris County NJ) has a shiny white truck with something like a 36" lift kit. What he'll use that for, I have no idea.


So he doesn't have to bend over when he puts on the "Git-r-done" bumper sticker.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Guy in my new town (Boonton, the Brooklyn of Morris County NJ) has a shiny white truck with something like a 36" lift kit. What he'll use that for, I have no idea. Really over the top.


LOL
I'm going to a tractor pull Saturday where there will be plenty of that.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> shiny white truck with something like a 36" lift kit


----------



## Ripitz

$8,500 takes it home.








This Lifted Corvette Is One Of The Greatest Things Ever — Jalopnik


Have you ever seen a car that was legitimately so stupid, absurd, and cool it’s like time came to a standstill when you saw it? That’s what happened to me and a lot of the Jalopnik staff here when we laid eyes on this beauty: a Chevy Corvette with a whole lift kit and off-road tires.




apple.news


----------



## Harvey

Did you watch that vid? MIND BLOWN


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> $8,500 takes it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Lifted Corvette Is One Of The Greatest Things Ever — Jalopnik
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a car that was legitimately so stupid, absurd, and cool it’s like time came to a standstill when you saw it? That’s what happened to me and a lot of the Jalopnik staff here when we laid eyes on this beauty: a Chevy Corvette with a whole lift kit and off-road tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


LOL!!

What a riot


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Did you watch that vid? MIND BLOWN


I browsed through it....did he ever convert the thing to AWD, or 4x4? From the looks of it he didn't. Still a wicked cool 2 wheel peel.


----------



## gorgonzola

When I was in high school my buddy Disco John built up a Vega on a Bronco chassis, would get a lotta looks. Unfortunately too many, he got a DUI a month or so after getting it on the road. Wonder what ever happened to that dude...


----------



## Milo Maltbie

There used to be a famous yellow 4WD lifted Camaro you could see from I-70 on your way to Breckinridge. I didn’t see it this year but before that it looked like the coolest mountain daily driver. 

mm


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> LOL
> I'm going to a tractor pull Saturday where there will be plenty of that.


Camp, this truck was nice and shiny, I'd bet a dollar it hasn't been within 50 miles of a mud bog.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

So cool


----------



## Campgottagopee

Better have your shit together rollin this thing around.


----------



## Peter Minde

Hardtail, no seat.... hard core.


----------



## Peter Minde

gorgonzola said:


> When I was in high school my buddy Disco John built up a Vega on a Bronco chassis, would get a lotta looks. Unfortunately too many, he got a DUI a month or so after getting it on the road. Wonder what ever happened to that dude...


In college, an acquaintance named Pizza Bob (delivery guy for Domino's) built up a Vega for drag racing. Stuffed a 427 in the engine room. How it fit, and how he kept it going in a straight line, I'll never know.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Hardtail, no seat.... hard core.


And suicide shift


----------



## Ripitz

The 67hp Bi-Drive Recreational All-terrain Transporter, so friggin’ sweet.








Before Outback, Before Baja, There Was the Subaru BRAT


Jump seats in the carpeted bed? That's just the tip of the iceberg.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> The 67hp Bi-Drive Recreational All-terrain Transporter, so friggin’ sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before Outback, Before Baja, There Was the Subaru BRAT
> 
> 
> Jump seats in the carpeted bed? That's just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motortrend.com


What a keeper


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> And suicide shift


My buddy says everytime he shifts he's on the verge of crashing.


----------



## Brownski

When I hit lotto searching out a nice brat and getting it restored/upgraded is on the list for sure


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> And suicide shift


Only ever seen 1 bike with a suicide shift in my life.

On another note, my kiddo says that in her class at county college, a lot of the young guys talk about "rev matching," i.e. changing gears in a car without using the clutch. I was like, Kiddo, God put that 3d pedal down there for a reason..


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Uuhhh....what is a suicide shift? I thought it might be the gear shift in the middle, like where the gas tank is, but I can't tell.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> Uuhhh....what is a suicide shift? I thought it might be the gear shift in the middle, like where the gas tank is, but I can't tell.


Yep, that's it. Has a funky looking skull on it. Thing with suicide shift is that it's on the throttle side. Totally weird setup and not the safest.


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> And suicide shift


How did I miss that? I've only ever seen 1 bike on the road with a suicide shift.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Plus you shift by hand not with your foot


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Peter Minde

Here's one for @Campgottagopee .... is the used car market still a seller's market?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Here's one for @Campgottagopee .... is the used car market still a seller's market?


Simple answer is yes
There are still no new cars, and with the damage in FL that will uptick the market as well. 

Buy new


----------



## Sbob

Campgottagopee said:


> Simple answer is yes
> There are still no new cars, and with the damage in FL that will uptick the market as well.
> 
> Buy new


Won’t those cars end up back on the market ? “Reconditioned”


----------



## Harvey

Sbob said:


> Won’t those cars end up back on the market ? “Reconditioned”


Insurance will try to use the parts for collision claims.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sbob said:


> Won’t those cars end up back on the market ? “Reconditioned”


Not if they're a total loss.


----------



## Harvey

If a car is swamped with storm surge, but not dented, is it totaled?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> If a car is swamped with storm surge, but not dented, is it totaled?


For sure. Flood vehicles are sold at salvage auctions.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Total sleeper 
1975 Grand Am w/ a big block


----------



## Harvey

That ^^^ reminds me of a car my buddy's mom had. It was a Buick Skylark, maybe early 70s or late 60s? That thing FLEW and we went way too fast in it. I googled it, was trying to figure out what motor was in it, but not sure of the year. It was also really quiet.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Total sleeper
> 1975 Grand Am w/ a big blockView attachment 16002


400 or 455?


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> 400 or 455?


6.6 liter 400
AM/FM with 8 track


----------



## tirolski

What about sweet vans?








Ford Teases 2023 Transit Trail Ready For Van Life


The 2023 Ford Transit Trail van will be announced in November for on-the-road living and better equipped for adventurous driving than the commercial Transit del




www.forbes.com


----------



## Ripitz

This old Platty bus is now a chicken coop.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> This is just the beginning, their business models aren't sustainable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois Suspends Carvana Sales Over Delays With Registrations, Titles
> 
> 
> Online car dealer Carvana cannot do business in Illinois until it resolves problems with getting buyers vehicle registrations and titles, the Illinois Secretary of State’s office said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com











Carvana shares tank as bankruptcy concerns grow for used car retailer


Shares of Carvana plummeted by more than 40% after its largest creditors reportedly signed a deal binding them to act together in negotiations.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Ripitz

NO RESERVE 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Diesel 4-Speed | PCARMARKET


Born from an experiment by Volkswagen of America, the Mk1 Golf-based Rabbit Pickup was released in 1979 and manufactured at the Volkswagen Westmoreland Assembly Plant in Pennsylvania up until 1984. This 1981 example features the LX trim package and a 1.6-liter diesel-powered engine paired with a...




www.pcarmarket.com


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> NO RESERVE 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Diesel 4-Speed | PCARMARKET
> 
> 
> Born from an experiment by Volkswagen of America, the Mk1 Golf-based Rabbit Pickup was released in 1979 and manufactured at the Volkswagen Westmoreland Assembly Plant in Pennsylvania up until 1984. This 1981 example features the LX trim package and a 1.6-liter diesel-powered engine paired with a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pcarmarket.com


She purrs like a kitten.





$3.75K is a steal.





Search for "diesel rabbit pickup"


Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> She purrs like a kitten.


And from the pics I looked at she looks to be solid as Sears Kenmore Tough 💪


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> And from the pics I looked at she looks to be solid as Sears Kenmore Tough 💪


0-60 - 3 days


----------



## Harvey

1957 Olds 88
LS Motor 650 hp
Tremec 6-speed
Ford 9 Inch Rear


----------



## Campgottagopee

Dude! 


Harvey said:


> View attachment 17048
> 1957 Olds 88
> LS Motor 650 hp
> Tremec 6-speed
> Ford 9 Inch Rear


Dude!


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Dude!
> 
> Dude!


I knew you would like it Camp. 

It's Al's baby. He'd been working on it for at least 2 years. And now it's done.

The body is 100% original and it's never been in the rain, ever, since 1957.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> She purrs like a kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.75K is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for "diesel rabbit pickup"
> 
> 
> Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringatrailer.com


A long departed friend had an early 80s diesel Rabbit. Nice car as long as you weren't in a hurry...


----------



## Tjf1967

I worked one summer widening the road up to Hunter. Me and a CO worker would head from Troy to there every morning in a company vw diesel pickup. Max speed 85 downhill. The pedal was on the floor the entire drive. POS


----------

